# The "Be Right There" epidemic is getting worse.



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

A minute after me arriving she texts me this.


----------



## Be Right There (9 mo ago)

Now you know the origin of my up.net handle.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Shuffle her.


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

If I had a dollar for every time I was sent that text nobody else would need to tip me !


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Yes it’s probably worse now because people believe only their time is valuable. There’s little to zero respect for drivers. If they charged riders something like $5 a minute for wait time, the riders would be ready.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Shuffle her.


There's also a He. Countless He's


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

radikia said:


> If I had a dollar for every time I was sent that text nobody else would need to tip me !


The beauty is most of the time they sent that, they take longer than 3 minutes to come out and I get cancel fee then I see them request again. Like why the heck would they request if they're not even ready or finished with work?
Their rating is also often 4.7 or below


----------



## Be Right There (9 mo ago)

Invisible said:


> Yes it’s probably worse now because people believe only their time is valuable. There’s little to zero respect for drivers. If they charged drivers something like $5 a minute for wait time, the riders would be ready.


If I got paid $1/minute wait time I'd be fine with pax disrespecting me.

On a related note, ever since I joined this forum I've taken my shuffling game to a higher level and have you folks to thank.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Be Right There said:


> If I got paid $1/minute wait time I'd be fine with pax disrespecting me.
> 
> On a related note, ever since I joined this forum I've taken my shuffling game to a higher level and have you folks to thank.


If I still drove, I’d need minimum of $3/min to wait. I absolutely hated waiting. I never shuffled. From what I understand, shuffling is where you purposely drive near address but where pax can’t find you. If I’m wrong, I’m sure many will correct me.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

Invisible said:


> If I still drove, I’d need minimum of $3/min to wait. I absolutely hated waiting. I never shuffled. From what I understand, shuffling is where you purposely drive near address but where pax can’t find you. If I’m wrong, I’m sure many will correct me.


You are correct. The term “shuffling” gets misused way too often. Simply canceling on a pax after waiting the timer out is “canceling”.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Invisible said:


> If I still drove, I’d need minimum of $3/min to wait. I absolutely hated waiting. I never shuffled. From what I understand, shuffling is where you purposely drive near address but where pax can’t find you. If I’m wrong, I’m sure many will correct me.


a taxi driver don't get $3 a min.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

When I get that message I reply ‘No problem. I can wait one more minute.’


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

Respond with HTFU. Hurry the….


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

painfreepc said:


> a taxi driver don't get $3 a min.


And Uber is constantly saying it’s rideshare, not a taxi.

A hefty wait time fee is the only way to get these people to get their butts moving and be ready when the driver arrives.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Uber is also to blame. I've had a few pax tell me that I haven't arrived on the app yet. I'm so glad uber is a technology company!


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Good grief! Be right there is a default message for PAX, just like "I've arrived" is for us.

I always (every single time) hit I've arrived when I roll up. Perhaps many PAX hit "be right there" every time they see that I've arrived?

There's a real animosity of some drivers on this board towards their PAX. Not saying you should wait forever because time is money but if some of you really despise your PAX as much as it seems you do, please stop driving! More rides for me.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Uber is also to blame. I've had a few pax tell me that I haven't arrived on the app yet. I'm so glad uber is a technology company!


Many Drivers here think that GPS with Uber is perfect, all the passengers are azz holes, and all drivers that have downloaded a rideshare app are now Transportation experts.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

painfreepc said:


> Many Drivers here think that GPS with Uber is perfect, all the passengers are azz holes, and all drivers that have downloaded a rideshare app are now Transportation experts.


GPS is laggy and also only accurate like plus or minus 50 feet or 100 feet... something like that.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

For those of you that don't think there is a significant lag between Where You Are and what the Rider sees in app you can prove it to yourself guess do the following:

go on-line in the driver app, now open the rider app on another device, and make sure you are online and have been online for a minute are so Uber actually sees your position, now drive, wait a half a minute or so and look at your Rider app, on the other device, you will see your own car following behind you and it won't be following close.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Ted Fink said:


> There's a real animosity of some drivers on this board towards their PAX


It's just a ruse. Their objective is to influence new drivers to act likewise thereby decreasing their satisfaction with the gig and increasing the odds of that driver getting de prioritized or deactivated. They wish to protect their revenue streams via reduced competitors.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Heisenburger said:


> It's just a ruse. Their objective is to influence new drivers to act likewise thereby decreasing their satisfaction with the gig and increasing the odds of that driver getting de prioritized or deactivated. They wish to protect their revenue streams.


Yes like the driver's here saying they're throwing $1,000 $1,500 and $2,000 iPhones out the window, they're doing no such thing.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Ted Fink said:


> More rides for me.


I regularly hear from recently shuffled riders who are utterly frustrated and vent to me since I'm usually the first ear they get after they've been shuffled. Approximately 2/3 of them express lavish praise upon me for just not shuffling them and also leave decent tips for me, whether in cash or on app.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Heisenburger said:


> I regularly hear from recently shuffled riders who are utterly frustrated and vent to me since I'm usually the first ear they get after they've been shuffled. Approximately 2/3 of them express lavish praise upon me for just not shuffling them and also leave decent tips for me, whether in cash or on app.


Yes the same here with passengers, i am also a customer's and I've had drivers do the same crap to me, I'm standing waiting in my local Shopping Center in front of Walgreens for example and the driver is across the parking lot waiting at Chase Bank by time I call or text the driver no response, so I start walking towards the driver, drivers already backing up and driving away hoping he can cancel before I get there, I have experienced a lot of rideshare clowns.


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

Heisenburger said:


> I regularly hear from recently shuffled riders who are utterly frustrated and vent to me since I'm usually the first ear they get after they've been shuffled. Approximately 2/3 of them express lavish praise upon me for just not shuffling them and also leave decent tips for me, whether in cash or on app.


They must absolutely love you when you say, “sure, add as many stops as you wish. I’ll go thru the drive thru then drop your kids off in the school drop-off. No worries, sir”. Am I right?

I’m kidding, so don’t blow a fuse. 😜[/QUOTE]


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Rampage said:


> They must absolutely love you when you say, “sure, add as many stops as you wish. I’ll go thru the drive thru then drop your kids off in the school drop-off. No worries, sir”. Am I right?
> 
> I’m kidding, so don’t blow a fuse. 😜


[/QUOTE]
I actually did that I think around last Wednesday or thursday, picked up a young lady and her daughter in Rancho cucamonga, she said she was taking her daughter to school, I asked her if she does this often, she said she has to a few times a week, I asked her if she ever heard of the service hop skip drive, I explained it to her, and she said she would never do that that doesn't seem safe, I said I agree I wouldn't do it either I was just letting you know it exists, she asked me if we could go through Jack in the Box she brought her daughter a breakfast sandwich and she bought me a coke, got back on the freeway dropped her kid off at school it was actually daycare not school she got back in the car about 5 minutes later, back on freeway to home fare about $15, fun times, I would actually love to do it again, have a nice day.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Rampage said:


> so don’t blow a fuse


❓


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

[/QUOTE]I actually did that I think around last Wednesday or thursday, picked up a young lady and her daughter in Rancho cucamonga, she said she was taking her daughter to school, I asked her if she does this often, she said she has to a few times a week, I asked her if she ever heard of the service hop skip drive, I explained it to her, and she said she would never do that that doesn't seem safe, I said I agree I wouldn't do it either I was just letting you know it exists, she asked me if we could go through Jack in the Box she brought her daughter a breakfast sandwich and she bought me a coke, got back on the freeway dropped her kid off at school it was actually daycare not school she got back in the car about 5 minutes later, back on freeway to home fare about $15, fun times, I would actually love to do it again, have a nice day.
[/QUOTE]

Then you said, “don’t worry about that smeared in breakfast burrito. Nothing a quick reupholstery job won’t fix. Thanks for the free coke. It was deeeelish”


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

> I actually did that I think around last Wednesday or thursday, picked up a young lady and her daughter in Rancho cucamonga, she said she was taking her daughter to school, I asked her if she does this often, she said she has to a few times a week, I asked her if she ever heard of the service hop skip drive, I explained it to her, and she said she would never do that that doesn't seem safe, I said I agree I wouldn't do it either I was just letting you know it exists, she asked me if we could go through Jack in the Box she brought her daughter a breakfast sandwich and she bought me a coke, got back on the freeway dropped her kid off at school it was actually daycare not school she got back in the car about 5 minutes later, back on freeway to home fare about $15, fun times, I would actually love to do it again, have a nice day.





> Then you said, “don’t worry about that smeared in breakfast burrito. Nothing a quick reupholstery job won’t fix. Thanks for the free coke. It was deeeelish”
> View attachment 673984


Funny ha ha,

No one eat in the car, the sandwich was for her child's lunch that she takes to daycare with her.


----------



## TexChuck (Jan 14, 2020)

Yesterday I left a pax after waiting 1 min! Why ? Well I had just navigated 8min through traffic and traffic lights to get to them. Texted I’ve arrived before I stopped outside the house. Sitting there I double checked Pax rating as I did not look at it when the call came in. 4.7. At around 45 sec they text back … be right there.

I drove off, selected not prepared to wait.

Uber does not help the situation by not being “tuff” on riders. I’m all for $1 /min wait after 1 min but as you saw Uber have given them even more time before they get charged a CXD free. I’ve never waited until the “new clock” gets to the time I can cancel. Urber forgets that we on average are navigating 5-10 minutes to get to the PAX before making us wait another 5 minutes for them.

after 8 hours of driving we can spend 2 hours driving to Pax and waiting for them. That can be $40-$60 a day. But let’s be realistic, says it’s $20 a day for 5 days = $100 a week or $400 a month ! Mmmmm


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Be Right There said:


> ever since I joined this forum I've taken my shuffling game to a higher level and have you folks to thank.


Back when I was driving, if I didn't do at least one shuffle per hour, on average, I felt like I wasn't doing my job.
My target was to shuffle enough and get tipped enough (total) to cover my fuel expenses.

My all time best was seven shuffles in three hours.
And my longest streak was three shuffles from the same 'pax' - and coulda done more but I had the feeling he was hunting me and wudda pulled me outta the car and beat my ass, so I chickened out after three and GTF outta there. LoL.


----------



## Be Right There (9 mo ago)

Ted Fink said:


> Good grief! Be right there is a default message for PAX, just like "I've arrived" is for us.
> 
> I always (every single time) hit I've arrived when I roll up. Perhaps many PAX hit "be right there" every time they see that I've arrived?
> 
> There's a real animosity of some drivers on this board towards their PAX. Not saying you should wait forever because time is money but if some of you really despise your PAX as much as it seems you do, please stop driving! More rides for me.


There's one main difference: When I hit "I've arrived" (which I typically do only when Uber's GPS has me a half mile away despite being right at the pickup location) it means I'm physically at the pickup spot and ready to go. When a pax says "be right there" it's typically code for "I need several more minutes to finish my joint / taking a dump"

To be clear, it's not animosity I have towards my pax but annoyance at how often this happens especially given the fact the pax already has on average a 6-12 minute heads up from the time I accept the ride request to the time it takes me to get there on any given ride.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

TexChuck said:


> Yesterday I left a pax after waiting 1 min! Why ? Well I had just navigated 8min through traffic and traffic lights to get to them. Texted I’ve arrived before I stopped outside the house. Sitting there I double checked Pax rating as I did not look at it when the call came in. 4.7. At around 45 sec they text back … be right there.
> 
> I drove off, selected not prepared to wait.
> 
> ...


"be right there" is customer default message to you, same as your driver default message "I’ve arrived"
another uber clown drives again.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

TexChuck said:


> Sitting there I double checked Pax rating as I did not look at it when the call came in. 4.7. At around 45 sec they text back … be right there.
> 
> I drove off, selected not prepared to wait.


And let the opportunity to further decrease their rating slip away?


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

Although rare, whenever I take an Uber, I make sure I am there at the pickup point when the driver gets there regardless if I have pants on or not....


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Be Right There said:


> There's one main difference: When I hit "I've arrived" (which I typically do only when Uber's GPS has me a half mile away despite being right at the pickup location) it means I'm physically at the pickup spot and ready to go. When a pax says "be right there" it's typically code for "I need several more minutes to finish my joint / taking a dump"
> 
> To be clear, it's not animosity I have towards my pax but annoyance at how often this happens especially given the fact the pax already has on average a 6-12 minute heads up from the time I accept the ride request to the time it takes me to get there on any given ride.


your own words "(which I typically do only when Uber's GPS has me a half mile away despite being right at the pickup location)"

you see gps don't always work, but you think passanger should be right at your car as soon as you text and/or arrive.


----------



## Be Right There (9 mo ago)

painfreepc said:


> you see gps don't always work, but you think passanger should be right at your car as soon as you text and/or arrive.


As of matter of fact I do. It's not an unrealistic expectation that pax be toes to the curb when I arrive. It's an even more reasonable expectation that they get in my car within a minute of me letting them know I've arrived. It's not as if they're not expecting me.


----------



## Jedi-Uber (Jun 16, 2018)

1. Never reply to 'Be Right There"
2. after the timer's up, cancel unless you see them with their hand on the door.
Go offline and drive a few min away and DO NOT pick up that PAX!! Guarantee a low rating if you do.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Be Right There said:


> As of matter of fact I do. It's not an unrealistic expectation that pax be toes to the curb when I arrive. It's an even more reasonable expectation that they get in my car within a minute of me letting them know I've arrived. It's not as if they're not expecting me.


That's you yourself see the GPS is inaccurate, I live in the city of fontana, I'm a regular customer, I've looked at my app I seen an Uber car is 12 minutes away, pick up the phone a few minutes later oh it's 10 minutes away oh okay so I go do something, come back to the phone two or three minutes later cars already arrived, it's summertime it's over 100° here as high as 110, so what I should just stand outside for the full 12 minutes in 100° Heat waiting for your inaccurate GPS to show you have arrived that doesn't show you have arrived, I changed my position on self-driving cars now as a passenger I welcome them I welcome all the self-driving Rideshare cars so all uber clowns like you can be gone I do have some tech skills I can find work elsewhere so I welcome self driving cars Lyft bring it on Uber Bring It On get rid of all the clowns, sorry good drivers have to go oh well as they say you got to crack some eggs to make an omelette and yes I got lots of typos I'm f**** seeing red I'm tired of the b*****.


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

painfreepc said:


> That's you yourself see the GPS is inaccurate, I live in the city of fontana, I'm a regular customer, I've looked at my app I seen an Uber car is 12 minutes away, pick up the phone a few minutes later oh it's 10 minutes away oh okay so I go do something, come back to the phone two or three minutes later cars already arrived, it's summertime it's over 100° here as high as 110, so what I should just stand outside for the full 12 minutes in 100° Heat waiting for your inaccurate GPS to show you have arrived that doesn't show you have arrived, I changed my position on self-driving cars now as a passenger I welcome them I welcome all the self-driving Rideshare cars so all uber clowns like you can be gone I do have some tech skills I can find work elsewhere so I welcome self driving cars Lyft bring it on Uber Bring It On get rid of all the clowns, sorry good drivers have to go oh well as they say you got to crack some eggs to make an omelette and yes I got lots of typos I'm f*_ seeing red I'm tired of the b_****.


Well, don’t go into the childcare field. You know, that forgetting the baby incident you had.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Rampage said:


> Well, don’t go into the childcare field. You know, that forgetting the baby incident you had.


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)




----------



## ZippityDoDa (9 mo ago)

Anubis said:


> A minute after me arriving she texts me this.
> 
> View attachment 673946





Anubis said:


> The beauty is most of the time they sent that, they take longer than 3 minutes to come out and I get cancel fee then I see them request again. Like why the heck would they request if they're not even ready or finished with work?
> Their rating is also often 4.7 or below
> View attachment 673955



Yes; why”do” they request “again” and then I accidentally accept, only to probably hit the stop for new request and cancel their ride because I don’t want to even see that moron.

I wish the app would automatically not let the ride the driver just had to cancel after waiting, pop back up onto their screen.


----------



## ZippityDoDa (9 mo ago)

Atavar said:


> When I get that message I reply ‘No problem. I can wait one more minute.’


Perfect! That’ll be my new plan 👍


----------



## ZippityDoDa (9 mo ago)

Heisenburger said:


> It's just a ruse. Their objective is to influence new drivers to act likewise thereby decreasing their satisfaction with the gig and increasing the odds of that driver getting de prioritized or deactivated. They wish to protect their revenue streams via reduced competitors.


I doubt they would think that would make a true difference. 95%+ drivers don’t even read these posts and threads.

I bet most just wish they’d do it next time. Just a release of their anger.


----------



## ZippityDoDa (9 mo ago)

Ted Fink said:


> GPS is laggy and also only accurate like plus or minus 50 feet or 100 feet... something like that.


I think it all depends on the day, the time, the app, and the location (sometimes interference) from my experience.

I usually text a message to them “I’ve arrived” since app isn’t always accurate.


----------



## ZippityDoDa (9 mo ago)

Invisible said:


> And Uber is constantly saying it’s rideshare, not a taxi.
> 
> A hefty wait time fee is the only way to get these people to get their butts moving and be ready when the driver arrives.


It’s pretty simple though - if they took a long time getting to the car, just give them a 2 after drop off so you don’t see them again. I usually take it into account too, though, if I arrive quickly due to being very close, that they just didn’t expect a driver so soon.


----------



## TexChuck (Jan 14, 2020)

painfreepc said:


> Yes the same here with passengers, i am also a customer's and I've had drivers do the same crap to me, I'm standing waiting in my local Shopping Center in front of Walgreens for example and the driver is across the parking lot waiting at Chase Bank by time I call or text the driver no response, so I start walking towards the driver, drivers already backing up and driving away hoping he can cancel before I get there, I have experienced a lot of rideshare clowns.


that’s your own fault, I get this issue often where the rider is in a different spot to where Uber is sending me. If you don’t have your “locater” on then the driver can’t see where you are.

on your rider app it shows where the driver is as they make their way to pick you up, you can see on that where Uber is taking them.

on your rider app you can manually change and drag the pick up to exactly where you standing.

so if you were left standing, that’s on you.

keep in mind the drivers “annoyance” factor. Almost every ride they had to wait for a pax, apartments even worse, firstly can’t get in then navigate and have to wait “be right there” the driver just navigated though traffic for 10 min to get to the pick up then the rider is still not ready. The list goes on. Then they get to you and it’s taken them to the wrong area and they can’t find you.

you put the pick up address in the system, not them, if Uber have it wrong you should have fixed it.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

TexChuck said:


> that’s your own fault, I get this issue often where the rider is in a different spot to where Uber is sending me. If you don’t have your “locater” on then the driver can’t see where you are.
> 
> on your rider app it shows where the driver is as they make their way to pick you up, you can see on that where Uber is taking them.
> 
> ...


this is a reg trip for me, he can find me, my passanger locater is on,
driver is trying to cancel me by stoping in bank lot with trees in the way of view next to walgreens,
i have had driver go to back of walgreens and try to cancel me, lots of uber clowns,
i love finding them and getting in car before the cancel timer runs out, love giving uber clowns one stars.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

I will suggest getting a screenshot showing where you, the pin and the driver are. With that it should be easy to get the shuffling driver deactivated for fraud.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Atavar said:


> I will suggest getting a screenshot showing where you, the pin and the driver are. With that it should be easy to get the shuffling driver deactivated for fraud.


sounds good to me, thinks.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

painfreepc said:


> you see gps don't always work, but you think passanger should be right at your car as soon as you text and/or arrive





Atavar said:


> I will suggest getting a screenshot showing where you, the pin and the driver are. With that it should be easy to get the shuffling driver deactivated for fraud.


Wait! So all these yahoos on here alleging that they do a dozen consecutive shuffles in a day and have repeated that pattern periodically over many weeks and months and haven't been caught by Uber are simply full of it?


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Heisenburger said:


> Wait! So all these yahoos on here alleging that they do a dozen consecutive shuffles in a day and have repeated that pattern periodically over many weeks and months and haven't been caught by Uber are simply full of it?


well i am going to try, i have had a few uber clowns at local super market pass right in front me go behind market wait and cancel me


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

painfreepc said:


> well i am going to try, i have had a few uber clowns at local super market pass right in front me go behind market wait and cancel me


Good Luck! Please come back and let us know how you make out. 
‘Intentional shuffling is a real chickensh1t move and we need to get those guys off the platform.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Heisenburger said:


> Wait! So all these yahoos on here alleging that they do a dozen consecutive shuffles in a day and have repeated that pattern periodically over many weeks and months and haven't been caught by Uber are simply full of it?


I assume that U/L are complicit in the problem. If a pax complains of being shuffled it should be trivial for U/L to review pax/pin/driver locations to verify. Having a screenshot included in the complaint will make it harder for them to ignore.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Atavar said:


> I will suggest getting a screenshot showing where you, the pin and the driver are. With that it should be easy to get the shuffling driver deactivated for fraud.


Just a note... as drivers... suggesting to anyone that they should get a driver deactivated is an extreme course of action and should only be done if the circumstances are extreme. It's their livelihood.

Here, a PAX is inconvenienced because the driver is being stupid. I don't think that meets the level of causing the person to have a loss of their income - they have mouths to feed. Just call uber and say the driver didn't come pick me up, they will refund you. Minor inconvenience.

Now if I see someone driving Uber who is being extremely unsafe and putting others' lives at risk, that might rise to the level of trying to get them off the platform.

Drivers, in general, in my opinion, should not be in the business of stabbing each other in the back. Unless there is something extremely, and beyond the shadow of a doubt, unsafe to life and limb.

Again, just my opinion. I know some drivers that like to report other drivers to the cops and to Uber if they so much as fart sideways. Those guys are ******bags and they are just trying to kill off the competition.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Ted Fink said:


> suggesting to anyone that they should get a driver deactivated is an extreme course of action and should only be done if the circumstances are extreme. It's their livelihood.


The shuffling drivers are not “doing something stupid”. They are stealing and committing fraud.
play the game fairly and I’ll have your back till the cows come home.
Lie and cheat and steal so that you affect my reputation and my livelihood and I’ll call you every time.
when drivers act like this they put the whole industry in a state of disrepute. I for one don’t want to be associated with people like that.
if they don’t want to lose their livelihoods all they have to do is treat people fairly and stop stealing from them.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Ted Fink said:


> Just a note... as drivers... suggesting to anyone that they should get a driver deactivated is an extreme course of action and should only be done if the circumstances are extreme. It's their livelihood.
> 
> Here, a PAX is inconvenienced because the driver is being stupid. I don't think that meets the level of causing the person to have a loss of their income - they have mouths to feed. Just call uber and say the driver didn't come pick me up, they will refund you. Minor inconvenience.
> 
> ...


mouths to feed minor inconvenience, what about my inconvenience of standing in front of Stater Brothers for nearly a half hour trying to get an uber, get one wait another 10 minutes for him to show up drive right past me look right at me drives out the parking lot and behind Stater Brothers to the loading dock area and waits to cancel, if he cared about his income he wouldn't have left me standing there with groceries in the hot sun and I had ice cream, and I have mouths to feet when I get home which I finally reached there an hour later, this is why I get so angry of all the BS I hear on this site I am a customer, and I tip, but this Bozo the Clown Uber driver felt this was a grocery store and I was just another person going to load his truck full of groceries and not give a tip for a short trip, I am a paying customer if he cares about his freaking job then do his job if he doesn't care about his job then he should be removed just like anybody else who works in any other job who doesn't do their job will be freaking removed.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Pretty much any job there is purposefully not doing what you agreed to do will get you fired. This is no different.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Atavar said:


> Pretty much any job there is purposefully not doing what you agreed to do will get you fired. This is no different.


Well then about 75% of people in the entire workforce would be fired.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Invisible said:


> Well then about 75% of people in the entire workforce would be fired.


And good for it. 
It is a sad state when we have people here arguing against honesty and integrity Just to get a few dollars.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Atavar said:


> And good for it.
> It is a sad state when we have people here arguing against honesty and integrity Just to get a few dollars.


I never shuffled, in the sense of hiding from pax to get paid, And I don’t condone shuffling. The tone of a company is set by the CEO & upper management. Uner created this shuffling fiasco by not respecting drivers time.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Invisible said:


> I never shuffled, in the sense of hiding from pax to get paid, And I don’t condone shuffling. The tone of a company is set by the CEO & upper management. Uner created this shuffling fiasco by not respecting drivers time.


I don’t buy that for a minute. Every driver out there had to read and agree to the TOS before starting. If they have a problem with management they should get a different job where they like management.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Atavar said:


> I don’t buy that for a minute. Every driver out there had to read and agree to the TOS before starting. If they have a problem with management they should get a different job where they like management.


The problem is the wait time drivers have to get a fee has increased through the years while the pay hasn’t. Someone posted a wait time of like .16 cents a minute. That’s insane & riders are taking advantage of that with no repercussions.

Gig work isn’t traditional employment, so drivers have no management. Uber should not be rewarding riders who have zero respect for drivers time & loss of money as they sit and make pennies for it.

You seem to look at things as if something is black or white. Yet there’s often a gray area with everything in life.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Invisible said:


> The problem is the wait time drivers just wait to get a fee has increased through the years while the pay hasn’t. Someone posted a wait time of like .16 cents a minute. That’s insane & riders are taking advantage of that with no repercussions.
> 
> Gig work isn’t traditional employment, so drivers have no management. Uber should not be rewarding riders who have zero respect for drivers time & loss of money as they sit and make pennies for it.
> 
> You seem to look at things as if something is black or white. Yet there’s often a gray area with everything in life.


The whole deal with stuff like not getting paid for wait time goes back to the TOS and integrity. If you don’t like the terms do something else where you do like the terms. 
Virtually every worker in the world thinks they don’t get paid enough. That is not an excuse for unethical immoral and illegal behavior.


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

Be Right There said:


> There's one main difference: When I hit "I've arrived" (which I typically do only when Uber's GPS has me a half mile away despite being right at the pickup location) it means I'm physically at the pickup spot and ready to go. When a pax says "be right there" it's typically code for "I need several more minutes to finish my joint / taking a dump"
> 
> To be clear, it's not animosity I have towards my pax but annoyance at how often this happens especially given the fact the pax already has on average a 6-12 minute heads up from the time I accept the ride request to the time it takes me to get there on any given ride.


It's not just that they have the time between they call for a ride and the time you get there. They had all the time in the world to make sure they were ready before they called.

Chris


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Atavar said:


> The whole deal with stuff like not getting paid for wait time goes back to the TOS and integrity. If you don’t like the terms do something else where you do like the terms.
> Virtually every worker in the world thinks they don’t get paid enough. That is not an excuse for unethical immoral and illegal behavior.


You keep claiming integrity. Uber had no integrity., I already state I don’t condone shuffling, which is not what cancelling is. There’s no need to keep going back n’ forth.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Atavar said:


> I assume that U/L are complicit in the problem.


 It's weird that Uber would care more about the measly $1.25 they get per shuffle on the riders who don't bother *****ing to support and just pay their $6.00. Yet Uber is losing $4.83 per rider who *****es and gets refunded their $6.00. (Prices are local. I realize they vary by market.)



Ted Fink said:


> Again, just my opinion. I know some drivers that like to report other drivers to the cops and to Uber if they so much as fart sideways. Those guys are ******bags and they are just trying to kill off the competition.


 Yeah the belly-achers on here constantly complaining about driver compensation for the past six years with full knowledge that it's about as productive as **** on a bull are another good example of such.



Invisible said:


> Uner created this shuffling fiasco by not respecting drivers time.


Ah yes, just as Jesus advised us:

*Two wrongs make it right. *


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Ted Fink said:


> Just a note... as drivers... suggesting to anyone that they should get a driver deactivated is an extreme course of action and should only be done if the circumstances are extreme. It's their livelihood.
> 
> Here, a PAX is inconvenienced because the driver is being stupid. I don't think that meets the level of causing the person to have a loss of their income - they have mouths to feed. Just call uber and say the driver didn't come pick me up, they will refund you. Minor inconvenience.
> 
> ...


Just a side note something is going to really probably piss you off, if you ever wondered how do family and friends turn the other cheek when someone close to them does something horrendous to someone else well congratulations you have that mentality now you can never ask why someone else look the other way about anything.


----------



## BeeBadgerGuy (8 mo ago)

Ted Fink said:


> Good grief! Be right there is a default message for PAX, just like "I've arrived" is for us.
> 
> I always (every single time) hit I've arrived when I roll up. Perhaps many PAX hit "be right there" every time they see that I've arrived?
> 
> There's a real animosity of some drivers on this board towards their PAX. Not saying you should wait forever because time is money but if some of you really despise your PAX as much as it seems you do, please stop driving! More rides for me.


the Animosity Posted in such volume here, is toxic ... totally Toxic.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

...


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

Heisenburger said:


> ...
> View attachment 674501


Ugh.


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

Heisenburger said:


> ...
> View attachment 674501


Just don’t be like @painfreepc.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Rampage said:


> Just don’t be like painfreepc.
> View attachment 674502


i am a amatuer webmaster, i can make you my personal project, lots of landing pages pointing to you here,
i do so many uber rides as a customer, because i advertise my referral code on the web,


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

BeeBadgerGuy said:


> the Animosity Posted in such volume here, is toxic ... totally Toxic.


Good...feel free to leave your inner Karen behind on your way out the door. 

You're just another whiney crybaby...


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

painfreepc said:


> i am a amatuer webmaster, i can make you my personal project, lots of landing pages pointing to you here,
> i do so many uber rides as a customer, because i advertise my referral code on the web,


Do you have a YT channel as well. I always wondered how those guys do with that.


----------



## ZippityDoDa (9 mo ago)

painfreepc said:


> mouths to feed minor inconvenience, what about my inconvenience of standing in front of Stater Brothers for nearly a half hour trying to get an uber, get one wait another 10 minutes for him to show up drive right past me look right at me drives out the parking lot and behind Stater Brothers to the loading dock area and waits to cancel, if he cared about his income he wouldn't have left me standing there with groceries in the hot sun and I had ice cream, and I have mouths to feet when I get home which I finally reached there an hour later, this is why I get so angry of all the BS I hear on this site I am a customer, and I tip, but this Bozo the Clown Uber driver felt this was a grocery store and I was just another person going to load his truck full of groceries and not give a tip for a short trip, I am a paying customer if he cares about his freaking job then do his job if he doesn't care about his job then he should be removed just like anybody else who works in any other job who doesn't do their job will be freaking removed.


I think what you fail to understand is a driver is not “an Uber Driver”. A driver is a driver using the Uber app to get riders. A driver is the owner of his/her own business. The driver that accepted the ride request where you were the rider; was a business that gives bad service (or no service at all).

Your complaint is actually against “Uber”. “They” set up the business structure of allowing this individual and that individual to get riders for their business from their Uber app. And those businesses can give good or bad experiences all they want until Uber decides they are not a benefit for Uber (someone has a big enough complaint - or many).

As you’ve seen from many complaints here; drivers don’t feel they are appreciated or paid well.

The benefit of being a driver (your own business) is you can use the app for your own benefit as you’re “not” an employee that needs to do their job. The “driver” decides what “their job” is (not Uber, not the public). That’s the way “Uber” structured it. And therefore, drivers can take advantage all they want until/if deactivated.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

ZippityDoDa said:


> I think what you fail to understand is a driver is not “an Uber Driver”. A driver is a driver using the Uber app to get riders. A driver is the owner of his/her own business. The driver that accepted the ride request where you were the rider; was a business that gives bad service (or no service at all).
> 
> Your complaint is actually against “Uber”. “They” set up the business structure of allowing this individual and that individual to get riders for their business from their Uber app. And those businesses can give good or bad experiences all they want until Uber decides they are not a benefit for Uber (someone has a big enough complaint - or many).
> 
> ...


You're supposed to decide what trip you want and don't want after you accept it, you don't drive 10 minutes to a customer, drive right past them look at them, and then go behind the building to cancel the trip to collect $5 and I can clearly see that's what the driver is doing, that is beyond what you guess post it, have a nice day.


----------



## ZippityDoDa (9 mo ago)

painfreepc said:


> You're supposed to decide what trip you want and don't want after you accept it, you don't drive 10 minutes to a customer, drive right past them look at them, and then go behind the building to cancel the trip to collect $5 and I can clearly see that's what the driver is doing, that is beyond what you guess post it, have a nice day.


“You” believe a driver is supposed to. Clearly that driver’s business does not.

Question: Do you go to other businesses and tell them what they are supposed to do? Do you tell them they should stop their business because you don’t like how they run their business?

A driver can run their business anyway they want to.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

ZippityDoDa said:


> “You” believe a driver is supposed to. Clearly that driver’s business does not.
> 
> Question: Do you go to other businesses and tell them what they are supposed to do? Do you tell them they should stop their business because you don’t like how they run their business?
> 
> A driver can run their business anyway they want to.


If you don't realize that driver needs to be removed, that does something like that, you are part of the problem and also need to be removed.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> If you don't realize that driver needs to be removed, that does something like that, you are part of the problem and also need to be removed.


Let me be clear on this, I'm not saying you cannot accept a trip, drive to the location and see there is a bad situation or maybe it guess doesn't look good like harm may come to you and cancel the trip, I was standing in front of a grocery store I'm not a gang member, it's the middle of the day, there was no reason to spend 10 minutes for a driver to drive to a supermarket and then decide he doesn't want it after the fact.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

painfreepc said:


> "be right there" is customer default message to you, same as your driver default message "I’ve arrived"
> another uber clown drives again.
> 
> View attachment 674165


I text “I’ve Arrived” as a time stamp for the 5 minute timer. 

I use the app to make money. If a pax texts “Be right there” and i take them at their word. 

My reaction is always circumstantial. Let’s say it is getting busy and I had just accepted a base fare ride. When i get the pax message, I immediately open the Lyft app and let the pax compete with Lyft for my service. If Lyft sends me a pu 4 minutes or less, pax will receive a message “#TTTC” and then I cancel. 
If the pax gets there 1st, good for them. 

At five minutes I get paid unless business is dead.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

ZippityDoDa said:


> “You” believe a driver is supposed to. Clearly that driver’s business does not.
> 
> Question: Do you go to other businesses and tell them what they are supposed to do? Do you tell them they should stop their business because you don’t like how they run their business?
> 
> A driver can run their business anyway they want to.


I’ll be honest. If a driver went to that much trouble to cheat and steal from me I would absolutely document it and present it to U/L.
if you don’t enjoy and want to drive pax you are in the wrong industry. We need to weed out these unscrupulous and dishonest drivers.
I always tell pax that if they have a problem with a driver to downrate them first so they won’t see that driver again, then absolutely to report the problem to support.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

painfreepc said:


> Let me be clear on this, I'm not saying you cannot accept a trip, drive to the location and see there is a bad situation or maybe it guess doesn't look good like harm may come to you and cancel the trip, I was standing in front of a grocery store I'm not a gang member, it's the middle of the day, there was no reason to spend 10 minutes for a driver to drive to a supermarket and then decide he doesn't want it after the fact.


Sure there is. There are many reasons. 


A great reason is that business has just surged and you are waiting on your own dime. 

And more important, let’s say you wait 10 minutes and the pax never shows. You will not be paid for anything over 5 minutes.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Two wrongs don’t make a right. 
What you are describing does not justify cheating and stealing from the customer. 
if you are at the pin and the customer does not show in 5 minutes by all means mark them as a no show at 5:01. 
Driving close enough to the pin and hiding so you can shuffle is just dishonest.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

painfreepc said:


> You're supposed to decide what trip you want and don't want after you accept it, you don't drive 10 minutes to a customer, drive right past them look at them, and then go behind the building to cancel the trip to collect $5 and I can clearly see that's what the driver is doing, that is beyond what you guess post it, have a nice day.


This started as a debate about cancelling and you have honed the debate down to your specific individual situation in an effort to occupy some moral high ground. 

Each time you post, i feel i understand the “shuffling driver” even better. You may have a serious case of RBF.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

ZippityDoDa said:


> “You” believe a driver is supposed to. Clearly that driver’s business does not.
> 
> Question: Do you go to other businesses and tell them what they are supposed to do? Do you tell them they should stop their business because you don’t like how they run their business?
> 
> A driver can run their business anyway they want to.


Their own business that's funny even hilarious, using someone else's business name, using someone else's business license, using someone else's business insurance, using someone else's business contacts, the other being uber, and drivers are saying they're running their own business, any Uber driver who thinks they're actually running their own business using the Uber app needs to have their brain examined, 

Wait a minute, they can't have it examined, because there is no brain there..lol


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

No, the discussion is about shuffling. 
Nobody has a problem with drivers doing a legitimate no show. 
The problem is the unethical drivers that work to get cancel fees by hiding from the pax instead of waiting as close to the pin as safely possible.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Diamondraider said:


> This started as a debate about cancelling and you have honed the debate down to your specific individual situation in an effort to occupy some moral high ground.
> 
> Each time you post, i feel i understand the “shuffling driver” even better. You may have a serious case of RBF.


No what it is, I'm an actual transportation driver, with actual customer driving experience, who's an actual Uber customer, and you can't deal with the truth, I'm not some Uber driver that just happens to use the rider app once or twice a year, I am a customer almost full-time because my girlfriend has my car 1/3 the time that I do, go look at yourself in the mirror.

To be more clear, what you don't realize I personally see some of the shenanigans, that is talked about on this site,

All Uber clowns Rideshare clowns need to be removed from the app.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

One problem here is that some lowlife drivers have a problem with U/L so they take it out on the pax. 
if you get mad at your wife do you kick your dog?


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Atavar said:


> Two wrongs don’t make a right.
> What you are describing does not justify cheating and stealing from the customer.
> if you are at the pin and the customer does not show in 5 minutes by all means mark them as a no show at 5:01.
> Driving close enough to the pin and hiding so you can shuffle is just dishonest.





painfreepc said:


> No what it is, I'm an actual transportation driver, with actual customer driving experience, who's an actual Uber customer, and you can't deal with the truth, I'm not some Uber driver that just happens to use the rider app once or twice a year, I am a customer almost full-time because my girlfriend has my car 1/3 the time that I do, go look at yourself in the mirror.
> 
> To be more clear, what you don't realize I personally see some of the shenanigans, that is talked about on this site,
> 
> All Uber clowns Rideshare clowns need to be removed from the app.


And you mistake me for someone that shuffles. 

I don’t. 

But i will cancel your ass if I drive up and my spidey sense tells me don’t take the ride. Every time I’ll cancel before Mothership Uber has a chance to start the timer. 

You did not address my contention that you narrowed the topic parameters as people began to make good cases for their actions. You PERSONALIZED a topic that wasn’t about YOU


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Let me give you an example of some of the shenanigans that I hear from other passengers as a driver, I roll up on some guy at 3:00 in the morning he's in a wheelchair one of those athlete wheelchairs, the guy had an upper body that looks like he could beat most men half to death in a ground fight, he told me he had two drivers before me refuse to put his wheelchair in the trunk or car and just drove off and left him, wheelchair takes about 30 seconds to break down cuz all you do is push a button on the wheels take off the wheels and throw the whole unit in the trunk and it fits any size trunk even my hybrid, drivers like that need to be deactivated and permanently banned.

Think about it this young man is waiting outside in the cold for a third driver would you like that to be you,

This is an example of why I always mentioned my transportation experience, my medical transport experience let me know what I was dealing with as soon as I rolled up on him, he could very easily put the whole wheelchair in the car by himself, he wouldn't have even needed my help doing that if I didn't want to get out the car, Uber needs to have more training for their drivers.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Atavar said:


> One problem here is that some lowlife drivers have a problem with U/L so they take it out on the pax.
> if you get mad at your wife do you kick your dog?


Shuffling is bad customer service, dishonest, and not very bright. 

But if the dog belongs to your wife, you might be more inclined to kick it. Just saying.


----------



## Mr Ocasio (Aug 9, 2016)

Be Right There said:


> As of matter of fact I do. It's not an unrealistic expectation that pax be toes to the curb when I arrive. It's an even more reasonable expectation that they get in my car within a minute of me letting them know I've arrived. It's not as if they're not expecting me.


The cry baby’s. You took the gig knowing that Uber is crap. So get there wait out the timer and stop crying. No one here believes that you drove 10 minutes and cancel after one for a zero payout. I bet $100 and my pink slip that you are just acting tough here and do the total opposite of what you say you do.
You just put boundaries with pax but you also have to be flexible. Think about that single mother who needs you to run through the drive through and drop of her kid before getting her to work. Maybe you lost $3 dollars. But you made someone’s day a little easier. Karma will pay you back.
Besides, EVERYONE KNOWS THIS GIG SUCKS. If you are still driving, then drive. The smart drivers dropped years ago when Uber started pushing for new ants.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

painfreepc said:


> Let me give you an example of some of the shenanigans that I hear from other passengers as a driver, I roll up on some guy at 3:00 in the morning he's in a wheelchair one of those athlete wheelchairs, the guy had an upper body that looks like he could beat most men half to death in a ground fight, he told me he had two drivers before me refuse to put his wheelchair in the trunk or car and just drove off and left him, wheelchair takes about 30 seconds to break down cuz all you do is push a button on the wheels take off the wheels and throw the whole unit in the trunk and it fits any size trunk even my hybrid, drivers like that need to be deactivated and permanently banned.
> 
> Think about it this young man is waiting outside in the cold for a third driver would you like that to be you,
> 
> This is an example of why I always mentioned my transportation experience, my medical transport experience let me know what I was dealing with as soon as I rolled up on him, he could very easily put the whole wheelchair in the car by himself, he wouldn't have even needed my help doing that if I didn't want to get out the car, Uber needs to have more training for their drivers.


I hope you told him to report the other drivers for ADA discrimination.


----------



## Mr Ocasio (Aug 9, 2016)

painfreepc said:


> Let me give you an example of some of the shenanigans that I hear from other passengers as a driver, I roll up on some guy at 3:00 in the morning he's in a wheelchair one of those athlete wheelchairs, the guy had an upper body that looks like he could beat most men half to death in a ground fight, he told me he had two drivers before me refuse to put his wheelchair in the trunk or car and just drove off and left him, wheelchair takes about 30 seconds to break down cuz all you do is push a button on the wheels take off the wheels and throw the whole unit in the trunk and it fits any size trunk even my hybrid, drivers like that need to be deactivated and permanently banned.
> 
> Think about it this young man is waiting outside in the cold for a third driver would you like that to be you,
> 
> This is an example of why I always mentioned my transportation experience, my medical transport experience let me know what I was dealing with as soon as I rolled up on him, he could very easily put the whole wheelchair in the car by himself, he wouldn't have even needed my help doing that if I didn't want to get out the car, Uber needs to have more training for their drivers.


Not to mention it is Ilegal.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Diamondraider said:


> And you mistake me for someone that shuffles.
> 
> I don’t.
> 
> ...


I'm making it personal for me, cuz as I said I'm a customer, I am what you would deal with on this site if actual customers came here and read the site, maybe that's what I should do I should start giving up Flyers to every passenger about this site, then you would have to actually reply to real customers and not guess Uber clown slapping each other on the back.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Atavar said:


> I hope you told him to report the other drivers for ADA discrimination.


You must be psychic because I actually did tell him that, and how did I know to tell him that, because I actually did ADA pickups for the taxi services I work for in Riverside and San Bernardino it was a huge account.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Diamondraider said:


> And you mistake me for someone that shuffles.
> 
> I don’t.
> 
> ...


Adding a personal anecdote as an example to a discussion is perfectly valid.
To a large point I agree with you. If you pull up and there is a group of gang bangers sucking on a crack pipe get the heck out of there.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

painfreepc said:


> Let me give you an example of some of the shenanigans that I hear from other passengers as a driver, I roll up on some guy at 3:00 in the morning he's in a wheelchair one of those athlete wheelchairs, the guy had an upper body that looks like he could beat most men half to death in a ground fight, he told me he had two drivers before me refuse to put his wheelchair in the trunk or car and just drove off and left him, wheelchair takes about 30 seconds to break down cuz all you do is push a button on the wheels take off the wheels and throw the whole unit in the trunk and it fits any size trunk even my hybrid, drivers like that need to be deactivated and permanently banned.
> 
> Think about it this young man is waiting outside in the cold for a third driver would you like that to be you,
> 
> This is an example of why I always mentioned my transportation experience, my medical transport experience let me know what I was dealing with as soon as I rolled up on him, he could very easily put the whole wheelchair in the car by himself, he wouldn't have even needed my help doing that if I didn't want to get out the car, Uber needs to have more training for their drivers.


We are not “Uber’s drivers.”

This is where you are missing perspective. 

Uber is transportation’s version of Match.com. No more. Uber is a pimp. You do not get extra credit for being nice to the pimp, or the hoes. And if you keep dealing with the pimp, something bad will eventually happen and your ho privileges will be cancelled


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Diamondraider said:


> We are not “Uber’s drivers.”
> 
> This is where you are missing perspective.
> 
> Uber is transportation’s version of Match.com. No more. Uber is a pimp. You do not get extra credit for being nice to the pimp, or the hoes. And if you keep dealing with the pimp, something bad will eventually happen and your ho privileges will be cancelled












Just in case you're a little slow that's what I visualize coming out of your mouth.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Mr Ocasio said:


> The cry baby’s. You took the gig knowing that Uber is crap. So get there wait out the timer and stop crying. No one here believes that you drove 10 minutes and cancel after one for a zero payout. I bet $100 and my pink slip that you are just acting tough here and do the total opposite of what you say you do.
> You just put boundaries with pax but you also have to be flexible. Think about that single mother who needs you to run through the drive through and drop of her kid before getting her to work. Maybe you lost $3 dollars. But you made someone’s day a little easier. Karma will pay you back.
> Besides, EVERYONE KNOWS THIS GIG SUCKS. If you are still driving, then drive. The smart drivers dropped years ago when Uber started pushing for new ants.


Mr. AOC,
Imagine this: you show up for the $6 fare, get an immediate “Be right there” driver initiates alternative actions. Driver sees there is now a $10 surge at the pu point. CANCEL the $6 ride after advising the pax “#*TTTC*”

I just saved you $100 and your pink slip.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

painfreepc said:


> View attachment 674585
> 
> 
> Just in case you're a little slow that's what I visualize coming out of your mouth.


Great. See you at the supermarket. 🤣


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

painfreepc said:


> I'm making it personal for me, cuz as I said I'm a customer, I am what you would deal with on this site if actual customers came here and read the site, maybe that's what I should do I should start giving up Flyers to every passenger about this site, then you would have to actually reply to real customers and not guess Uber clown slapping each other on the back.


I tell ALL my pax about this site. 

This is the best place for pax to learn about rideshare. Please send out the flyers. It can only help drivers, contrary to what your intent is, I’m sure. ****ing shill.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Diamondraider said:


> Mr. AOC,
> Imagine this: you show up for the $6 fare, get an immediate “Be right there” driver initiates alternative actions. Driver sees there is now a $10 surge at the pu point. CANCEL the $6 ride after advising the pax “#*TTTC*”
> 
> I just saved you $100 and your pink slip.


There is a huge difference between canceling and shuffling. 
if you cancel that’s cool. If you hang around out of sight to get a cancel fee that’s just chickenshit.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Diamondraider said:


> Mr. AOC,
> Imagine this: you show up for the $6 fare, get an immediate “Be right there” driver initiates alternative actions. Driver sees there is now a $10 surge at the pu point. CANCEL the $6 ride after advising the pax “#*TTTC*”
> 
> I just saved you $100 and your pink slip.


That is a semi-automated response, guess like you're responsive I have arrived, that's the option we as passengers have to press I will be right there which literally means I'm saying I'll be right there what would you like the (us) passenger to reply with?

And don't tell me you're not looking for a reply that you want me the passenger to be standing outside waiting for you, I'm not going to stand outside my apartment complex outside the gate on the street at 1:00 a.m. in the morning it's not safe I can't stand there and hope you show up at the estimated time the app is giving me cuz it don't always work,


----------



## Billybbad (May 25, 2018)

This AM.. Pull in, wait 1 min
Send " I have arrived". Wait 2 more.. He texts :" I'm getting ready, be there in 5 or less and will give you a nice tip".yeah yeah, 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣 right.. Wait 6 more and leave. Pos.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Billybbad said:


> This AM.. Pull in, wait 1 min
> Send " I have arrived". Wait 2 more.. He texts :" I'm getting ready, be there in 5 or less and will give you a nice tip".yeah yeah, 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣 right.. Wait 6 more and leave. Pos.


And you had every right to do so, I tell you what I don't like when you get a comfort request, I think it's 8 or 9 minutes before I can cancel now that's some freaking BS


----------



## ZippityDoDa (9 mo ago)

painfreepc said:


> If you don't realize that driver needs to be removed, that does something like that, you are part of the problem and also need to be removed.


It’s not what I believe that matters here.

Uber put their system in place that allows any driver to deal with it how they want to. It’s up to Uber to change the system if and when they decide to.

you may not like how some people are able to write off so many items on their income tax return, either, so that they don’t pay taxes; but it’s perfectly legal/okay.
That’s all that driver is doing - using the system the way he/she wants.

Whether it makes sense to you or anyone, or not.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Diamondraider said:


> I tell ALL my pax about this site.
> 
> This is the best place for pax to learn about rideshare. Please send out the flyers. It can only help drivers, contrary to what your intent is, I’m sure. ****ing shill.


If you're calling me that because I am an advocate for both the drivers as well as the customers, than I wear that badge proudly, but keep in mind both sides know what I am when my passengers start complaining about certain drivers I inform them before they even get started with their story that I am a customer as much as a driver.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

ZippityDoDa said:


> It’s not what I believe that matters here.
> 
> Uber put their system in place that allows any driver to deal with it how they want to. It’s up to Uber to change the system if and when they decide to.
> 
> ...


And when Uber implements a limitation of how many cancels you can do to a trip you've already arrived to, it will be the drivers the clown drivers that caused that to happen so that will be part of the system so we all good drivers will have to deal with that when it happens.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

ZippityDoDa said:


> It’s not what I believe that matters here.
> 
> Uber put their system in place that allows any driver to deal with it how they want to. It’s up to Uber to change the system if and when they decide to.
> 
> ...


I doubt that drivers stealing from pax is what Uber had in mind. Hiding and shuffling is neither legal nor ethical and hurts all drivers.


----------



## ZippityDoDa (9 mo ago)

Atavar said:


> I doubt that drivers stealing from pax is what Uber had in mind. Hiding and shuffling is neither legal nor ethical and hurts all drivers.


Hiding and shuffling isn’t legal? Maybe you should call the police(?). 😂 

If you’re so very concerned, maybe you should take it upon yourself to design a system that keeps drivers from shuffling and stealing from pax (as you call it)

I said nothing about “stealing”…. But in order to correct that problem you think is going on…

I don’t do this thing you call shuffling; I’m simply stating REALITY:

The system doesn’t pick up on it. And some drivers may take advantage of it. Whether Uber meant for drivers to be able to do this or not, doesn’t matter. It’s available.

Also, I get pings and directions from the app sending me to the back of stores sometimes. Sometimes there’s a person coming out the back. Perhaps the driver he had that day didn’t think to send a text to see if he really needed to be picked up back there. Pax, too, have the responsibility of letting driver know where they are. That driver could have been new and just not known better or thought to contact him.


----------



## ZippityDoDa (9 mo ago)

painfreepc said:


> And when Uber implements a limitation of how many cancels you can do to a trip you've already arrived to, it will be the drivers the clown drivers that caused that to happen so that will be part of the system so we all good drivers will have to deal with that when it happens.


So maybe you should stick a suggestion in the Uber suggestion box.

I am simply stating reality of the set up now.

And the fact that if drivers cancel after arriving because they choose to cancel after arriving, that is completely up to them and between “them” and “Uber”. Not someone here telling others they have to quit because “you” said so.

If passengers don’t like it, they have the right to complain. And then again it’s up to Uber to change their system or not.

It’s not my business to get wrapped up in what other drivers choose to do.

it’s just like when I have riders trying to stick 4 people in my back seat “because the other Uber driver let us”. Or they want to put a toddler in without a car seat “because the other driver let me”

My answer to that is the truthful statement: “I am not related to other drivers…..”. “I don’t allow that”. we are not employees going to team meetings, etc…….


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

ZippityDoDa said:


> Hiding and shuffling isn’t legal? Maybe you should call the police(?). 😂
> 
> If you’re so very concerned, maybe you should take it upon yourself to design a system that keeps drivers from shuffling and stealing from pax (as you call it)
> 
> ...


First of all the pin was not in back of the building but I play Devil's Advocate with you, so if the driver goes to the back of the building and I'm not there, is the driver too stupid to drive around to the front of the building this was not a huge shopping center it wasn't a long drive in fact in case of the Walgreens incident there's no other buildings attached to it all he had to do was drive around the building all these lame baby dribble excuses for drivers having no ethics.

You know exactly what the driver was doing, he sees I'm a short trip, assumes I'm not a tipper, and waits to cancel so he can collect gas money


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

ZippityDoDa said:


> So maybe you should stick a suggestion in the Uber suggestion box.
> 
> I am simply stating reality of the set up now.
> 
> ...


I have already stated why I speak the way I do, because I am a customer, I had a driver almost leave me at an ATM at 4:30 in the morning, I had an emergency I had to withdraw some money for a friend, and I ran out of the house so fast to meet the driver I left my phone at home, and the freaking driver almost left me standing there at 4:30 in the morning what if something had to happen to mewith th if I had I got robbed what if I had got shot you don't know what situation you're putting a passenger in when you cancel or just leave them standing somewhere get some freaking ethics about yourself.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

painfreepc said:


> That is a semi-automated response, guess like you're responsive I have arrived, that's the option we as passengers have to press I will be right there which literally means I'm saying I'll be right there what would you like the (us) passenger to reply with?
> 
> And don't tell me you're not looking for a reply that you want me the passenger to be standing outside waiting for you, I'm not going to stand outside my apartment complex outside the gate on the street at 1:00 a.m. in the morning it's not safe I can't stand there and hope you show up at the estimated time the app is giving me cuz it don't always work,


Sounds like your issue is with Uber. Why take it out on the driver?


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Billybbad said:


> This AM.. Pull in, wait 1 min
> Send " I have arrived". Wait 2 more.. He texts :" I'm getting ready, be there in 5 or less and will give you a nice tip".yeah yeah, 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣 right.. Wait 6 more and leave. Pos.


That’s too much wasted time for $3


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

painfreepc said:


> If you're calling me that because I am an advocate for both the drivers as well as the customers, than I wear that badge proudly, but keep in mind both sides know what I am when my passengers start complaining about certain drivers I inform them before they even get started with their story that I am a customer as much as a driver.


If that is the case, I retract my inappropriate comment and apologize.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

painfreepc said:


> And when Uber implements a limitation of how many cancels you can do to a trip you've already arrived to, it will be the drivers the clown drivers that caused that to happen so that will be part of the system so we all good drivers will have to deal with that when it happens.


Up front fares make this a moot point.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

painfreepc said:


> First of all the pin was not in back of the building but I play Devil's Advocate with you, so if the driver goes to the back of the building and I'm not there, is the driver too stupid to drive around to the front of the building this was not a huge shopping center it wasn't a long drive in fact in case of the Walgreens incident there's no other buildings attached to it all he had to do was drive around the building all these lame baby dribble excuses for drivers having no ethics.
> 
> You know exactly what the driver was doing, he sees I'm a short trip, assumes I'm not a tipper, and waits to cancel so he can collect gas money


I see your point and agree, in part. There are numerous exceptions though. 

FWIW, Uber and Lyft are not door to door services, nor are they personal service companies. Drivers are taught, demonstrated, and reiterated that they are to drive from “pin to pin”. 

In fact, Uber now puts the word “Near” in front of pickups to try and make the pax address ambiguous(this was in response to airport pax). 

The timer does not commence without hitting the pin 

Pax have control over the pin. 

If you get shuffled, make a detailed complaint, not just a refund request. Uber/Lyft can see both our devices.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

painfreepc said:


> I have already stated why I speak the way I do, because I am a customer, I had a driver almost leave me at an ATM at 4:30 in the morning, I had an emergency I had to withdraw some money for a friend, and I ran out of the house so fast to meet the driver I left my phone at home, and the freaking driver almost left me standing there at 4:30 in the morning what if something had to happen to mewith th if I had I got robbed what if I had got shot you don't know what situation you're putting a passenger in when you cancel or just leave them standing somewhere get some freaking ethics about yourself.


I have left two pax at stops in 19,000 trips. Both times I did it because of the attitude/vibe/demeanor/communication of the pax. 

Pax should be reminded the service is called rideSHARE, not Black car or limo service. Hell, it’s not even taxi service. 

A grateful pax will always get better service.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

painfreepc said:


> I have already stated why I speak the way I do, because I am a customer, I had a driver almost leave me at an ATM at 4:30 in the morning, I had an emergency I had to withdraw some money for a friend, and I ran out of the house so fast to meet the driver I left my phone at home, and the freaking driver almost left me standing there at 4:30 in the morning what if something had to happen to mewith th if I had I got robbed what if I had got shot you don't know what situation you're putting a passenger in when you cancel or just leave them standing somewhere get some freaking ethics about yourself.


Should the driver have made sure you had a fully charged phone before you left the house?

It is YOUR responsibility to be prepared for life to go sideways, not a strangers. 

Personally, I probably would have taken you and along the way I would regale you of examples why no other driver would wait for you at a stop.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Diamondraider said:


> Should the driver have made sure you had a fully charged phone before you left the house?
> 
> It is YOUR responsibility to be prepared for life to go sideways, not a strangers.
> 
> Personally, I probably would have taken you and along the way I would regale you of examples why no other driver would wait for you at a stop.


I realize you want to keep twisting everything to make yourself sound right, I ordered a round trip, from the get-go, I didn't add the trip after I started, he knew what he accepted I was at an ATM I wasn't shopping inside of a store it's 4:30 in the morning if you don't see the ethical problem of leaving somebody standing at an ATM at 4:30 in the morning in an empty Shopping Center I have no more words for you talk to the wind.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

It just now occurred to me, it seems as though the packages and the food that we pick up as Uber drivers get more respect than the living human beings that sit in your backseat, maybe I should order Uber connect which is for packages and stick a label on my azz.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

ZippityDoDa said:


> Hiding and shuffling isn’t legal? Maybe you should call the police(?). 😂
> 
> If you’re so very concerned, maybe you should take it upon yourself to design a system that keeps drivers from shuffling and stealing from pax (as you call it)
> 
> ...


Taking money for a service you don’t provide is theft, so yes it’s not legal. In fact the way that you work and hide to avoid taking the ride makes it fraud. 
‘if you get a ping to the back of the store then the pin is back there. You are perfectly legit driving to the pin.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Atavar said:


> Taking money for a service you don’t provide is theft, so yes it’s not legal. In fact the way that you work and hide to avoid taking the ride makes it fraud.
> ‘if you get a ping to the back of the store then the pin is back there. You are perfectly legit driving to the pin.


I wish we lived in a Bizarro world I could wave a magic wand and tomorrow for 24 hours every driver goes directly to the PIN does not call or text passenger or make any effort to find passenger, just goes to the pin sits there if no passenger shows up cancels and collects the cancellation fee, I wonder how long it would take for Uber stop paying a cancellation fee but we don't live in a comic book fantasy world so we'll never find out.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

painfreepc said:


> I wish in a Bizarro world I could wave a magic wand and tomorrow for 24 hours every driver goes directly to the PIN does not call or text passenger just goes to the pin sits there if no passenger shows up cancels and collects the cancellation fee, I wonder how long it would take for Uber stop paying a cancellation fee but we don't live in a comic book fantasy world so we'll never find out.


That’s pretty much how I do it. Works great. 
Even in the case where the customer puts the addresses in reversed (we’ve all gotten those) I go to the pickup pin. If the pax calls or texts I tell _them_ to cancel and submit a new request with the addresses corrected.


----------



## ZippityDoDa (9 mo ago)

Atavar said:


> Taking money for a service you don’t provide is theft, so yes it’s not legal. In fact the way that you work and hide to avoid taking the ride makes it fraud.
> ‘if you get a ping to the back of the store then the pin is back there. You are perfectly legit driving to the pin.


I think you’re thinking waaaayyyyy too much.

This thing you label as theft is like stealing a nickel from Uber. It’s like taking a couple of pencils home from the office. It’s hardly theft. It is between Uber and the driver. If Uber doesn’t like itthen Uber needs to address it.

If the rider doesn’t like paying what they think is a undeserved cancellation fee, then the rider contacts Uber.

Getting wrapped up in what other drivers do between themselves and Uber is ridiculous.

Do I work and hide out? Please tell me when I do that? You are so ridiculous to keep coming up with your foolish assumptions.

You need to pay attention to the “facts of the matter”. But, is it even possible for your little mind?

You’re probably the kind of person that goes to your neighbor’s house and tells them how they “must” use their tools or electronics. It’s none of your business.


----------



## ZippityDoDa (9 mo ago)

Diamondraider said:


> Should the driver have made sure you had a fully charged phone before you left the house?
> 
> It is YOUR responsibility to be prepared for life to go sideways, not a strangers.
> 
> Personally, I probably would have taken you and along the way I would regale you of examples why no other driver would wait for you at a stop.


I get your point but sometimes people do things very quickly and forget a phone at home. Really stupid. But I’d go ahead and get them to the location (even if round trip) and let them take it from there. Certainly wouldn’t start adding trips or anything peculiar. But as I say, do what you’re comfortable with.


----------



## ZippityDoDa (9 mo ago)

painfreepc said:


> First of all the pin was not in back of the building but I play Devil's Advocate with you, so if the driver goes to the back of the building and I'm not there, is the driver too stupid to drive around to the front of the building this was not a huge shopping center it wasn't a long drive in fact in case of the Walgreens incident there's no other buildings attached to it all he had to do was drive around the building all these lame baby dribble excuses for drivers having no ethics.
> 
> You know exactly what the driver was doing, he sees I'm a short trip, assumes I'm not a tipper, and waits to cancel so he can collect gas money


You do not know that as a fact.

Did you bother to text them right away when you started thinking that is what they were doing?

Did you contact Uber to tell them what happened?

You shouldn’t always “assume”.

And you need to read up on what a “devil’s advocate” is because you weren’t being one.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

ZippityDoDa said:


> You do not know that as a fact.
> 
> Did you bother to text them right away when you started thinking that is what they were doing?
> 
> ...


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

ZippityDoDa said:


> I think you’re thinking waaaayyyyy too much.
> 
> This thing you label as theft is like stealing a nickel from Uber. It’s like taking a couple of pencils home from the office. It’s hardly theft. It is between Uber and the driver. If Uber doesn’t like itthen Uber needs to address it.
> 
> ...


The sad part is it isn’t stealing squat from Uber. It is stealing from the pax. Uber gets its money from the pax. By shuffling you are actually helping Uber make money. If you feel compelled to cheat and steal to make money for Uber you are not as smart as you think you are.
It is not an issue of what drivers do between themselves and Uber. It is between the drivers and the pax.
‘Drivers that shuffle have drunk the Uber KoolAid and are abasing themselves to generate even more Uber profit all for the reward of a cancel fee. 
Shuffling is a lowlife chickenshit tactic that hurts the pax and benefits Uber. Drivers that resort to shuffling are just too lazy or ignorant to be able to earn money legitimately.
‘Just to be clear, shuffling is when a driver tries not to give the pax a chance to start the ride that the driver accepted and agreed to do.
Canceling a ride for cause or marking a pax as a no show is not shuffling.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Atavar said:


> By shuffling you are actually helping Uber make money. If you feel compelled to cheat and steal to make money for Uber you are not as smart as you think you are.


QFT!


----------



## ZippityDoDa (9 mo ago)

Atavar said:


> The sad part is it isn’t stealing squat from Uber. It is stealing from the pax. Uber gets its money from the pax. By shuffling you are actually helping Uber make money. If you feel compelled to cheat and steal to make money for Uber you are not as smart as you think you are.
> It is not an issue of what drivers do between themselves and Uber. It is between the drivers and the pax.
> ‘Drivers that shuffle have drunk the Uber KoolAid and are abasing themselves to generate even more Uber profit all for the reward of a cancel fee.
> Shuffling is a lowlife chickenshit tactic that hurts the pax and benefits Uber. Drivers that resort to shuffling are just too lazy or ignorant to be able to earn money legitimately.
> ...


Hey. One more time fool. I haven’t ever done that. I’m simply talking “about the system”. Take up your issues with Uber. Or go plant a tree. Or go give a pax a free ride. Do whatever makes you feel all happy inside about all those poor pax that you feel got cheated. Go change the world to make yourself feel happy.

Uber is in business to make money.

Good for them.

I drive using “their” app.

You drive using “their” app.

Many drivers drive and make money using “Uber’s” app.

But I’m not guilty of the ignorant assumptions you make about all the drivers out there that don’t drive like little Atavar thinks they should.

Again, you guys are totally ridiculous to worry what everyone else is doing. If you had real guts you’d go take this up with Uber.

Obviously it’s “you” that is the real chicken shit about anything (what you keep saying is important to “you”.)

except….. whining here. 😂


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

ZippityDoDa said:


> Hey. One more time fool. I haven’t ever done that. I’m simply talking “about the system”. Take up your issues with Uber. Or go plant a tree. Or go give a pax a free ride. Do whatever makes you feel all happy inside about all those poor pax that you feel got cheated. Go change the world to make yourself feel happy.
> 
> Uber is in business to make money.
> 
> ...


If you don’t do that then why are you getting so upset?


----------



## RadarRider (Feb 12, 2019)

I do not like to cancel rides, but lets make something clear: 
If a 20 minute ride grosses $5 or less. 
and 
If the demand is high
then
cancelling on a rider after the allotted time has passes will gross me more $ as *I will make in 5 min what would take me 20.*

Last week I pulled into a dangerous parking lot at a dangerous bar. Called pax as they were not coming with no answer. A few minutes later I get a call, we are coming... I got a tip for you... Then I heard him order another round of drinks.
There is no room to wait in the parking lot of this sh*thole bar in a bad bad area. Yah.. Nope... cancel. Dude wanted me to wait while they fuel the puke engine???

Love that call, with no answer.... or the voice mail has not been set up. Or they just do not answer because they know they are going to be a while. I hate to cancel, but maybe they need to get the message. The only problem is if they re-order the uber and you get the request. Then you run the risk of getting shot or beaten up for cancelling on the drunk and picking them up. Esp if they were so drunk they put the wrong address in the first time. (yeah, talking from experience.)


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

I completely agree that cancelling after pax times out and you are waiting at the pin is a good and necessary tactic. The problem comes in when the driver hides so they can shuffle because the pax can’t find them.


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

Atavar said:


> I completely agree that cancelling after pax times out and you are waiting at the pin is a good and necessary tactic. The problem comes in when the driver hides so they can shuffle because the pax can’t find them.


Just curious what you think the time limit should be? Here it’s 7 minutes and that is waaaay too long.

Another point is that Uber could fix this whole thing by making those minutes cost more. There would be no appeal to shuffling if that was the case.

I think shuffling for the reason of collecting the no show fee is stupid but I had one guy text me to meet him two blocks up from the pin. I get there and he tells me he wants to run into the gas station first to buy a drink. I went back to the pin and waited it out because **** him. I’m not paid enough to wait.

Not to mention this genius is wearing a hoodie in august in FL.


----------



## ZippityDoDa (9 mo ago)

If Uber removed the worst drivers from the platform (because they’re shuffling, speeding a little, etc. - whatever the reason for low ratings, the result could be as many as 15-20% of their drivers removed from the platform.



If that happened, then Uber’s customers would have to wait much longer for a ride. Uber would then start charging their customers more in order to get more drivers than usual on the app to handle those customers. Some drivers will, some drivers can’t, get online at that time.



The results would be longer wait times, higher prices, loss of customers.



It is a benefit to Uber to have as many drivers as possible to get to the customers quickly so that customers are paying into Uber. Then, of course, a portion of the payment goes to the drivers that completed the job.



Even if a driver is not quite as good as the other drivers (whether that means not as friendly, not a conversationalist, maybe a bit of a dirty car, shuffling, whatever; their value to Uber is more than the losses it causes).



Those losses could be the time it takes to correct and refund a fee to a customer where the driver assigned to pick them up didn’t show in the logical place. What some on this forum call shuffling.



It’s up to Uber’s customers, to let them know if the job was done wrong or not at all in order to get the refund. They’re all adults.



A driver could be considered much like the employee that is late to work many times, but the benefit of their skill set is higher than the bit of absence and loss of time.



It’s much like the employee that grabs a few pens to take home and doesn’t pay for them. In essence stealing from the company, but not enough that the company cares. Their skills are more beneficial than the losses (maybe they aren’t paying the employee their value).



Uber is in business for the profits, not for the feelings of riders or drivers (including when it seems, or is, unfair). They just have the ratings available to suffice riders and drivers to feel like they’re being heard. Only when something unusual happens or a very low rating, will they pay attention.



Uber is simply a business, in it for the profits. They have to be in it for the profits because that’s what their stockholders expect.



Nothing to do with feelings or fairness of the individuals working there - or the contract labor workers.


It’s not personal….. it’s between Uber and the driver or it’s about Uber and the passenger. (Passengers are Uber’s customers). 



Only Uber can make the decision of when a driver is no longer beneficial to them (Uber) or a passenger is no longer welcome because they are of some risk to Uber.

I hope this helps if not ignore.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Atavar said:


> I completely agree that cancelling after pax times out and you are waiting at the pin is a good and necessary tactic. The problem comes in when the driver hides so they can shuffle because the pax can’t find them.


I agree. Yet I think many who claim to shuffle aren’t actually shuffling, by the definition of it. It’s probably a very small percentage who purposely hide from pax. It just seems counterproductive to do that.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Invisible said:


> I agree. Yet I think many who claim to shuffle aren’t actually shuffling, by the definition of it. It’s probably a very small percentage who purposely hide from pax. It just seems counterproductive to do that.


hiding so can do shuffing or not looking even just a little for passanger, like small shopping center, pin is near dollar tree (facing west),
but passanger is at subway just around store corner (facing north) all driver needed to do is move car forward a few feet to see passanger,
but driver don't move or even look cus driver is just waiting for cancel.
(real location in corona, magnolia ave and 15 freeway)


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Invisible said:


> I agree. Yet I think many who claim to shuffle aren’t actually shuffling, by the definition of it. It’s probably a very small percentage who purposely hide from pax. It just seems counterproductive to do that.


Agreed. It sounds like a whole lot of work for a $4 cancel fee to me.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

painfreepc said:


> hiding so can do shuffing or not looking even just a little for passanger, like small shopping center, pin is near dollar tree (facing west),
> but passanger is at subway just around store corner (facing north) all driver needed to do is move car forward a few feet to see passanger,
> but driver don't move or even look cus driver is just waiting for cancel.
> (real location in corona, magnolia ave and 15 freeway)


Maybe you’re right, IDK. But I think some drivers lack common sense, as evident by posts throughout this forum. I didn’t normally pick up pax from malls or shopping centers, except a few regular customers. So I can’t say what those drivers did or didn’t do. 

Yet I still think those who truly shuffle are in the minority. Some may boast they shuffle, but in reality maybe they don’t & that’s just an online persona. IDK.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

painfreepc said:


> hiding so can do shuffing or not looking even just a little for passanger, like small shopping center, pin is near dollar tree (facing west),
> but passanger is at subway just around store corner (facing north) all driver needed to do is move car forward a few feet to see passanger,
> but driver don't move or even look cus driver is just waiting for cancel.
> (real location in corona, magnolia ave and 15 freeway)


Again, if you are pax and think driver is trying to shuffle you get a screen shot showing the pin, your location and the drivers location. If possible sneak over and get a picture of drivers face And license plate. You may have to turn location services in your phone off so the driver doesn’t see you coming. 
‘Then just before it times out go tap on the drivers window. 
‘If you get in the car 1 star the driver for trying to cheat you. 
‘If you get shuffled send support the screen shot and the photo and get the driver deactivated.
we will all be better off if we can get rid of some of these unethical drivers.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Invisible said:


> Maybe you’re right, IDK. But I think some drivers lack common sense, as evident by posts throughout this forum. I didn’t normally pick up pax from malls or shopping centers, except a few regular customers. So I can’t say what those drivers did or didn’t do.
> 
> Yet I still think those who truly shuffle are in the minority.Some may boast they shuffle, but in reality maybe they don’t & that’s just an online persona. IDK.


Yeah, I hope you’re right and it’s just some wannabe‘s blustering. I too find it hard to believe there are that many lowlife drivers out there.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Atavar said:


> Yeah, I hope you’re right and it’s just some wannabe‘s blustering. I too find it hard to believe there are that many lowlife drivers out there.


There’s a whole lotta testerone on this forum and so many have a false bravado. I’d like to believe most people are decent and honest. I have a Midwest mentality. I’m sure the true shufflers aren’t driving anymore, as most on this forum aren’t anymore.


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

This thread has, somehow, degenerated from the problems involved in Pax saying "I'll be right there" to 'shuffling'. My opinion is simple: if "I'll be right there" exceeds 5 minutes (or whatever that time constraint means today), then I'm gone, and that's totally legitimate. If you are playing the system because of the limitations of GPS, and you congratulate youself on being oh so clever, then, sorry, your morality is inferior to mine. Therefore, objectively, you suck. If your life is wound so tight that you find satisfaction in getting almost nothing for your 'effort'...well, again, you suck.

Chris


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Atavar said:


> The sad part is it isn’t stealing squat from Uber. It is stealing from the pax. Uber gets its money from the pax. By shuffling you are actually helping Uber make money.


Well to be fair it's stealing from both, the pax and uber.  Uber will, upon request, refund the pax the cancelation fee automatically several times. In the cancelation fees where the driver shuffled and the pax if refunded, the driver is stealing from Uber.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Boca Ratman said:


> Well to be fair it's stealing from both, the pax and uber. Uber will, upon request, refund the pax the cancelation fee automatically several times. In the cancelation fees where the driver shuffled and the pax if refunded, the driver is stealing from Uber.


Not exactly. When Uber refunds the pax the driver had no control over that action. That’s on Uber.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Atavar said:


> Not exactly. When Uber refunds the pax the driver had no control over that action. That’s on Uber.


I disagree. The drivers actions are the cause of the dispute. The driver is responsible. Also, many drivers knowing shufflecbecause they know uber will reimburse the pax.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Heisenburger said:


> Atavar said:
> 
> 
> > sad part is it isn’t stealing squat from Uber. It is stealing from the pax. Uber gets its money from the pax. By shuffling you are actually helping Uber make money. If you feel compelled to cheat and steal to make money for Uber you are not as smart as you think you are.
> ...


Completing "ghost rides" is also theft.



Heisenburger said:


> I've been completing a higher volume of trips this summer that some might call ghost rides.





Heisenburger said:


> I've been completing a higher volume of trips this summer that some might call ghost rides. You know the ones, Father, where the rider isn't anywhere to be found near the pick-up pin and hasn't responded to any messages for 5+ minutes, so you just drive off, but instead of canceling the trip for $4.83, you accidentally (on purpose) start the trip and drive to the drop-off location and end the trip.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Boca Ratman said:


> Completing "ghost rides" is also theft.


Yep. Ghosting is another dooshbag move that will bite us all in the end.


----------



## Wonder Will (Dec 9, 2019)

Had one the other night: took me 8 minutes to get there, and then got the BRT message, along with "I can't seem to get an elevator". Really? How about you come down first, and then order a ride. Clowns.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Boca Ratman said:


> Completing "ghost rides" is also theft.


Every now and thеn I'm missin', I got my times when I go ghost


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

Heisenburger said:


> Every now and thеn I'm missin', I got my times when I go ghost


Sinner.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Atavar said:


> Yep. Ghosting is another dooshbag move that will bite us all in the end.


Yeah I know.

But, according to my accounting, I'm in a minority on cheating methodology because there's only me and I think one other member here who confess to ghosting. Compare that to dozens of members who gleefully confess their shuffling. Assuming that's representative of the actual volumes, shuffling is a far bigger headache and aggravation for both Uber and pax simply because those volumes and frequency are seemingly way higher.

So I just consider it the lesser of two evils.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Heisenburger said:


> Yeah I know.
> 
> But, according to my accounting, I'm in a minority on cheating methodology because there's only me and I think one other member here who confess to ghosting. Compare that to dozens of members who gleefully confess their shuffling. Assuming that's representative of the actual volumes, shuffling is a far bigger headache and aggravation for both Uber and pax simply because those volumes and frequency are seemingly way higher.
> 
> So I just consider it the lesser of two evils.


It’s still a low class move


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Heisenburger said:


> So I just consider it the lesser of two evils.


Yeah, and war criminals are just following orders.


----------



## ZippityDoDa (9 mo ago)

Boca Ratman said:


> Yeah, and war criminals are just following orders.


I heard Target is marking up items 30-50% before selling the products….. they are thieves, I tell you, thieves!


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

Heisenburger said:


> So I just consider it the lesser of two evils.


Or: The lesser of two weevils. 

Bonus points if you can name what movie that came from.

Chris


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

My favorite is when the timer is about to expire and they tell me to give them another five minutes and I just cancel when the timer is up.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Rampage said:


> View attachment 674186


I had a guy leave his kid in the car and I rolled down the window and said “ Sir, you forgot something “ and he looked and realized he left his kid.

I swear that was the dumbest thing and he didn’t tip either!


----------



## ZippityDoDa (9 mo ago)

painfreepc said:


> Their own business that's funny even hilarious, using someone else's business name, using someone else's business license, using someone else's business insurance, using someone else's business contacts, the other being uber, and drivers are saying they're running their own business, any Uber driver who thinks they're actually running their own business using the Uber app needs to have their brain examined,
> 
> Wait a minute, they can't have it examined, because there is no brain there..lol


When you do your taxes (hopefully) you are stating you are self-employed. You do not state you are an Uber employee.

Being self-employed means you are a sole proprietor, a separate business entity.

So, yes, you are one business entity using another business (Uber) entity’s service/product to get your customers. Or rather, Uber’s customers, because those individuals are in a business transaction with Uber. Not the driver. The driver is in a business transaction with Uber.

(that transaction does not begin for the driver “until” they actually get a rider and hit the “start ride” which then begins this temporary contract they have with Uber)

It’s kind of like a huge manufacturer’s corporation building XYZ products, using another business’s truck drivers to pickup and deliver their products. The truck driving business makes an income providing services for another business. They are 2 separate entities.

That same manufacturing company could also choose to use many “separateindependent truck drivers that own their own trucks to deliver their products.

Therefore, each truck driver owning their own truck (just like drivers delivering riders for Uber) is a sole proprietor, a “business”.

Each driver using the Uber app owns their own business….. and can run that business the way they wish.

If the manufacturer doesn’t like the services an independent truck driver performs, then they may choose to stop using their services.

If they have a lot of products and need to get them out to the store owners quickly, they’ll call back even low-performing truck drivers to get their products out, even if it means they’ll show up a few hours late.


----------



## Be Right There (9 mo ago)

LMAO at this thread at 9 pages and counting.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

ZippityDoDa said:


> When you do your taxes (hopefully) you are stating you are self-employed. You do not state you are an Uber employee.
> 
> Being self-employed means you are a sole proprietor, a separate business entity.
> 
> ...


I was a shipping clerk 7 years, not even close to Uber drivers being like a truck driver in your example, a truck driver who owns his own truck and is moving products for other companies has Commercial Insurance, business license, maybe even a DBA/LLC, driver may need to write up a bill of lading if the people or company driver moving products for doesn't have their own shipping clerk.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

painfreepc said:


> I was a shipping clerk 7 years, not even close to Uber drivers being like a truck driver in your example, a truck driver who owns his own truck and is moving products for other companies has Commercial Insurance, business license, maybe even a DBA/LLC, driver may need to write up a bill of lading if the people or company driver moving products for doesn't have their own shipping clerk.


Uber Freight


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

Heisenburger said:


> Uber Freight
> 
> View attachment 675005


I'm sure there will be something in someone's seat. Driving.

Chris


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Heisenburger said:


> Uber Freight
> 
> View attachment 675005


What you posted does not void my statement, all Uber is doing is acting as the agent to put drivers and shippers together, the driver still needs to have insurance and maybe even have a business license,

In fact it even says if drivers have own bill of lading they will get paid faster,

In fact the drivers even book their own loads, do we as Uber drivers for passengers book anything no we don't and don't try to tell me we cannot accept something we don't want yes we can but there are penalties for us not accepting we can't actually go in and pick what we want, these are not Uber drivers like us Uber passenger drivers apples and oranges,

In fact think about it why don't they use this model with us Uber passenger drivers, why don't they let passengers book their future upcoming trips and let us driver select what we want and negotiate a price, oh we can't because we don't actually have a business license or Commercial Insurance duh,

They could very easily do this with us Uber passenger drivers, maybe I'm wrong but I don't even think we would even need a TCP license, all we would need is a business license and Commercial insurance, and let Uber handle the TCP license,

Wow if they actually did that, that would piss off a lot of limo services and car services.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

comitatus1 said:


> Or: The lesser of two weevils.
> 
> Bonus points if you can name what movie that came from.
> 
> Chris


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Heisenburger said:


>


Great movie by the way a must see, even if you don't care for Russell Crowe.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Good for you to delete the app.


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

Heisenburger said:


>


Well done, grasshopper....

How about Kris Kringle...Fish Sticks?

Chris


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

comitatus1 said:


> Well done, grasshopper....
> 
> How about Kris Kringle...Fish Sticks?
> 
> Chris


I can tell ya that your “well done, Grasshopper”is from King Fu with David Carradine. I loved that show as s kid.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

comitatus1 said:


> How about Kris Kringle...Fish Sticks?


Miracle on 34th Street?


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

Invisible said:


> I can tell ya that your “well done, Grasshopper”is from King Fu with David Carradine. I loved that show as s kid.


Me too.

I misspelled a bit...it is Kris Kringle...Fish Stick. 

Hint: Steve Carell movie.

Chris


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

Heisenburger said:


> Miracle on 34th Street?


You're as cold as the wind driven snow....

Chris


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

comitatus1 said:


> Me too.
> 
> I misspelled a bit...it is Kris Kringle...Fish Stick.
> 
> ...


40 Year Old Virgin or The Anchorman?


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

Invisible said:


> 40 Year Old Virgin or The Anchorman?


You just don't 'GET' it, do you?

Released in 2008 I think.

Chris


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

comitatus1 said:


> You just don't 'GET' it, do you?
> 
> Released in 2008 I think.
> 
> Chris


No because those are the only 2 I could think of., and his funniest movies. I’m too lazy to check Google. 😀


----------



## ZippityDoDa (9 mo ago)

painfreepc said:


> I was a shipping clerk 7 years, not even close to Uber drivers being like a truck driver in your example, a truck driver who owns his own truck and is moving products for other companies has Commercial Insurance, business license, maybe even a DBA/LLC, driver may need to write up a bill of lading if the people or company driver moving products for doesn't have their own shipping clerk.


Pay close attention to my wording: “kind of like”. Which means similar. Similar, as in: “the business model”.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

ZippityDoDa said:


> Pay close attention to my wording: “kind of like”. Which means similar. Similar, as in: “the business model”.


Not similar, not even close.


----------



## ZippityDoDa (9 mo ago)

painfreepc said:


> Not similar, not even close.


Please continue. How are these business models different?


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

ZippityDoDa said:


> Please continue. How are these business models different?


when uber removes a driver from the app (can't log in) that driver is out of business,
when that company say a truck driver's services is no longer needed, that truck driver is not out of busuness.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

painfreepc said:


> when uber removes a driver from the app (can't log in) that driver is out of business,


If Uber boots me today, I still have at the very least *all* of the following options at my immediate disposal:

Lyft
Door dash
Fed Ex
UPS
DHL ...


----------



## ZippityDoDa (9 mo ago)

Heisenburger said:


> If Uber boots me today, I still have at the very least *all* of the following options at my immediate disposal:
> 
> Lyft
> Door dash
> ...


I knew it…. I meant to say, something besides the obvious. From the past. 

FedEx from the past but I’m not sure how that’s similar. FedEx truck drivers are employees


----------



## ZippityDoDa (9 mo ago)

painfreepc said:


> when uber removes a driver from the app (can't log in) that driver is out of business,
> when that company say a truck driver's services is no longer needed, that truck driver is not out of busuness.


That Uber driver simply (if they wish) goes to Lyft. Or maybe they become a taxi driver. They aren’t completely out of work using their car and transporting people/food/etc.

I’m asking what you believe Uber’s model would be similar to in regards to other businesses from the past - not the obvious others that popped up using apps.


----------



## ZippityDoDa (9 mo ago)

ZippityDoDa said:


> That Uber driver simply (if they wish) goes to Lyft. Or maybe they become a taxi driver. They aren’t completely out of work using their car and transporting people/food/etc.
> 
> I’m asking what you believe Uber’s model would be similar to in regards to other businesses from the past - not the obvious others that popped up using apps.


Or, as my original question: How are their “business models” (not necessarily individual players), different?

I’m talking more about the way the pay is structured to flow to drivers, and payments from businesses needing products (or people in Ubers case) pay for services. How they are structured - not including the app.

Surely you can see the overall picture of the way generally speaking how a manufacturer uses independent truck drivers to get products to the market.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

painfreepc said:


> It just now occurred to me, it seems as though the packages and the food that we pick up as Uber drivers get more respect than the living human beings that sit in your backseat, maybe I should order Uber connect which is for packages and stick a label on my azz.


Don’t think that is true. Unless drivers are tasting the pax, i think food is abused more. 

And tell me you’ve never heard of a driver getting free food.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

painfreepc said:


> I wish we lived in a Bizarro world I could wave a magic wand and tomorrow for 24 hours every driver goes directly to the PIN does not call or text passenger or make any effort to find passenger, just goes to the pin sits there if no passenger shows up cancels and collects the cancellation fee, I wonder how long it would take for Uber stop paying a cancellation fee but we don't live in a comic book fantasy world so we'll never find out.


You just described exactly how Uber works.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

ZippityDoDa said:


> That Uber driver simply (if they wish) goes to Lyft. Or maybe they become a taxi driver. They aren’t completely out of work using their car and transporting people/food/etc.
> 
> I’m asking what you believe Uber’s model would be similar to in regards to other businesses from the past - not the obvious others that popped up using apps.


Not going to waste my time trying to explain, as I've been a taxi driver for 12 years limbo driver for about 5 years noon emergency transportation for a few years even been a private driver for a few years and I was a bandit Taxi driver before I started doing any of that, a Lyft driver and an Uber driver are not running a business once again they had no insurance they have no legal documents of their own, it's not a business and to say it's a business like the ones you mentioned it's a complete slap in the face for them.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

painfreepc said:


> View attachment 674711


This is not the proper meme photo to express gratitude for all the schooling you’re getting. 🤣


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

painfreepc said:


> hiding so can do shuffing or not looking even just a little for passanger, like small shopping center, pin is near dollar tree (facing west),
> but passanger is at subway just around store corner (facing north) all driver needed to do is move car forward a few feet to see passanger,
> but driver don't move or even look cus driver is just waiting for cancel.
> (real location in corona, magnolia ave and 15 freeway)


And if the pax ordered a ride for someone in Dollar tree?

You seem to think this is a personal services job instead of a transportation gig. 


Why don’t you ask the local bus or commuter rail to come look for you?


----------



## ZippityDoDa (9 mo ago)

painfreepc said:


> Not going to waste my time trying to explain, as I've been a taxi driver for 12 years limbo driver for about 5 years noon emergency transportation for a few years even been a private driver for a few years and I was a bandit Taxi driver before I started doing any of that, a Lyft driver and an Uber driver are not running a business once again they had no insurance they have no legal documents of their own, it's not a business and to say it's a business like the ones you mentioned it's a complete slap in the face for them.


Yes, they are a business. Even Avon salesperson (buying products from Avon to then sell at your home parties, is a business.

When you mark down you’re self employed on your income tax return, you are stating you are a sole proprietor (a business).

There is no regulation or law stating that person needs to buy insurance for their company (although of course they must have auto insurance according to Uber’s guidelines).

They need no specific legal documentation other than what they account for when submitting their tax return.

Go read up on it yourself.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Boca Ratman said:


> I disagree. The drivers actions are the cause of the dispute. The driver is responsible. Also, many drivers knowing shufflecbecause they know uber will reimburse the pax.


Uber issues “goodwill” credits to pax all the time without any actions against the driver. It is part of their customer retention strategy.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Boca Ratman said:


> Completing "ghost rides" is also theft.


I was accused of a ghost ride. I offered dash cam and explained I take a lot of third party passengers. 

The rep immediately recognized the scam.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Wonder Will said:


> Had one the other night: took me 8 minutes to get there, and then got the BRT message, along with "I can't seem to get an elevator". Really? How about you come down first, and then order a ride. Clowns.


Here in Boston, the airport terminals are a 5-15minute walk and pax are STILL ordering rides from Baggage Claim. Terminals are littered with signage and the Mayor/Governor recorded messages explaining how to get a ride that are broadcast on a loop. 

So tell me, when you get the BRT message, how long do you wait?


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Diamondraider said:


> This is not the proper meme photo to express gratitude for all the schooling you’re getting. 🤣


if after 25+ years in transportation if i need scholling from many of the clowns here, God help me.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Diamondraider said:


> And if the pax ordered a ride for someone in Dollar tree?
> 
> You seem to think this is a personal services job instead of a transportation gig.
> 
> ...


sorry i did not know bus drivers are using (unreliable) GPS location to get to pick-ups..lol


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Diamondraider said:


> Uber issues “goodwill” credits to pax all the time without any actions against the driver. It is part of their customer retention strategy.


Yes, I know.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

painfreepc said:


> when uber removes a driver from the app (can't log in) that driver is out of business,
> when that company say a truck driver's services is no longer needed, that truck driver is not out of busuness.


When a truck driver is fired he goes and drives for another company. 
When an Uber driver is fired he goes and drives for another company.
Where’s the difference?


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Atavar said:


> When a truck driver is fired he goes and drives for another company.
> When an Uber driver is fired he goes and drives for another company.
> Where’s the difference?


The truck driver can have many other accounts, that has nothing to do with the company he was fired from, he still does those accounts can you do that with Uber, oh wait a minute you don't have any actual clientele with Uber and Lyft it's a freaking app you go to point A to pick up and point B to drop off it is not personal service you're not running a business, I don't care what box you check off on your taxes.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

ZippityDoDa said:


> Yes, they are a business. Even Avon salesperson (buying products from Avon to then sell at your home parties, is a business.
> 
> When you mark down you’re self employed on your income tax return, you are stating you are a sole proprietor (a business).
> 
> ...


When I drove taxi in Riverside and San bernardino, I rented a car a taxi by the week usually around 500 per week, I signed a contract which gave me the right to do whatever I wanted basically as a limo driver, I have my own clientele, I did schedule pickups, I had regulars I took to work and airport some mornings, on a hot summer day around the Tyler Mall I would drive around within 3 Mi of the mall look for a few people at bus stop and literally pull up and say hey you want to wait in the Sun or do you want to give me 5 to 10 bucks for a ride to the mall, can you do that in Uber and Lyft I could have got fired from the San Bernardino taxi company and went to work for another taxi company and did basically the same thing there were three separate taxi companies that serve Riverside, you're not running a business in Uber and lyft, you don't have a list of personal clientele that you can serve legally, and the key word is legally, i was fingerprinted, I did drug screens, I had legal documents in my glove box said I could do pretty much what I wanted to within the jurisdiction and city limits of the taxi service, I even did medical accounts that had nothing to do with the city limits of the taxi company some of those same companies would even call me back personally, I had a dba, I advertised on the internet, in my own name legally saying my actual business name and a taxi company I drove for, I have a vanity phone number, I had business cards, I could even set my own rates, because in the Inland Empire the taxi meter is not recorded by the taxi company you pay a lease for the car the meter has nothing to do with the company, I could do what I wanted, but you keep thinking just because you check off a box on your taxes that says you are sole proprietary and you're running a business you go ahead and believe that you're running a business, as a Uber driver Lyft driver, you're nothing more than a bus driver on a customer's preset route, I'm out this is silliness,

Personally I don't know why the hell I'm still driving uber, I need to get my own business license and insurance and legal documents and start doing my own thing again.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

painfreepc said:


> if after 25+ years in transportation if i need scholling from many of the clowns here, God help me.


Lord. It’s me. 

I’m not here for myself this time.

Please help my disillusioned ex-taxi driver. 

Thank you Lord

Thank you Jesus.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

painfreepc said:


> sorry i did not know bus drivers are using (unreliable) GPS location to get to pick-ups..lol
> View attachment 675093


Convenient

You skip the “third party ride comment” and switch back to meme insults. Pretty typical of the “I’m always right“ crowd.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

painfreepc said:


> The truck driver can have many other accounts, that has nothing to do with the company he was fired from, he still does those accounts can you do that with Uber, oh wait a minute you don't have any actual clientele with Uber and Lyft it's a freaking app you go to point A to pick up and point B to drop off it is not personal service you're not running a business, I don't care what box you check off on your taxes.


I’m incorporated. As are many self-employed. 

But I don’t have a business because you say so. 

You are a moron.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

painfreepc said:


> When I drove taxi in Riverside and San bernardino, I rented a car a taxi by the week usually around 500 per week, I signed a contract which gave me the right to do whatever I wanted basically as a limo driver, I have my own clientele, I did schedule pickups, I had regulars I took to work and airport some mornings, on a hot summer day around the Tyler Mall I would drive around within 3 Mi of the mall look for a few people at bus stop and literally pull up and say hey you want to wait in the Sun or do you want to give me 5 to 10 bucks for a ride to the mall, can you do that in Uber and Lyft I could have got fired from the San Bernardino taxi company and went to work for another taxi company and did basically the same thing there were three separate taxi companies that serve Riverside, you're not running a business in Uber and lyft, you don't have a list of personal clientele that you can serve legally, and the key word is legally, i was fingerprinted, I did drug screens, I had legal documents in my glove box said I could do pretty much what I wanted to within the jurisdiction and city limits of the taxi service, I even did medical accounts that had nothing to do with the city limits of the taxi company some of those same companies would even call me back personally, I had a dba, I advertised on the internet, in my own name legally saying my actual business name and a taxi company I drove for, I have a vanity phone number, I had business cards, I could even set my own rates, because in the Inland Empire the taxi meter is not recorded by the taxi company you pay a lease for the car the meter has nothing to do with the company, I could do what I wanted, but you keep thinking just because you check off a box on your taxes that says you are sole proprietary and you're running a business you go ahead and believe that you're running a business, as a Uber driver Lyft driver, you're nothing more than a bus driver on a customer's preset route, I'm out this is silliness,
> 
> Personally I don't know why the hell I'm still driving uber, I need to get my own business license and insurance and legal documents and start doing my own thing again.


Perhaps your accountant can help you figure this out. Everyone here is failing to get through to you. 

Since you are not running a business, you cannot deduct mileage or expenses on your taxes. 
You will be filing your Uber money as personal income. 


You will also be losing 5-20% of your earnings to Uncle Sam unnecessarily.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Diamondraider said:


> I’m incorporated. As are many self-employed.
> 
> But I don’t have a business because you say so.
> 
> You are a moron.


you have a business via the uber app, you have no personal legal transportation service business, if you think you do, you and other like you are the Morons.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Diamondraider said:


> Perhaps your accountant can help you figure this out. Everyone here is failing to get through to you.
> 
> Since you are not running a business, you cannot deduct mileage or expenses on your taxes.
> You will be filing your Uber money as personal income.
> ...


i am talking what we have in reality, you talking about tax paper work.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

painfreepc said:


> you have a business via the uber app, you have no personal legal transportation service business, if you think you do, you and other like you are the Morons.


I have a registered business with the Federal, state and local government. My business provides transportation services via brokerage services online.

You disregard the tax example. Amazing, since the term “business” is an creation by entities looking for a way to avoid regulatory restrictions; taxes especially.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Diamondraider said:


> I’m incorporated. As are many self-employed.
> 
> But I don’t have a business because you say so.
> 
> You are a moron.


I am also Incorporated and have a business account, if Uber deactivates you tomorrow, do you still have the same clientele, if you do have clientele you're doing it illegally and don't tell me you have legal documents to do that, because you will have now went outside of the scope of this conversation,if Uber deactivate you are out of business, yes you can go to lyft, you can go to grubhub, you can go to whatever, but in reality you do not have your own business, you file legal tax paperwork and check the correct boxes so you as I get a tax deduction, we don't have personal clients we cannot legally do our own schedule pickups it is illegal, you are not a limo driver, you're not even a taxi driver because as I stated earlier in the city I worked in I could do my own thing as a taxi driver.

A truck driver for example can work directly for a trucking service, and not have any of his own documents to do his own work, he's essentially similar to an Uber driver, or he can break loose and get his own documents his own license his own truck and then turn around and work for a dispatch service that gives him trips that's what you think you are with Uber but you're not because that truck driver that's getting his loads from a dispatch service can do anything he wishes to do he can go book any load himself you cannot so I don't know why you think you're more than just an Uber driver just because you are Incorporated and maybe have a business account and check some boxes on your tax forms, you do not have your own clientele legally you cannot legally pull up to anyone and offer them a ride and simply fill out a way Bill you cannot do that you are not running a real business no Uber driver is that doesn't have the proper paperwork to do so,


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

painfreepc said:


> i am talking what we have in reality, you talking about tax paper work.


The term business exists for government purposes, i.e taxing and regulatory.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

painfreepc said:


> I am also Incorporated and have a business account, if Uber deactivates you tomorrow, do you still have the same clientele, if you do have clientele you're doing it illegally and don't tell me you have legal documents to do that, because you will have now went outside of the scope of this conversation,if Uber deactivate you are out of business, yes you can go to lyft, you can go to grubhub, you can go to whatever, but in reality you do not have your own business, you file legal tax paperwork and check the correct boxes so you as I get a tax deduction, we don't have personal clients we cannot legally do our own schedule pickups it is illegal, you are not a limo driver, you're not even a taxi driver because as I stated earlier in the city I worked in I could do my own thing as a taxi driver.


Uber is ONE of my clients. So YES, I still have my business. If losing Uber negated my ability to work, then I would be their employee. I am not.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

painfreepc said:


> I am also Incorporated and have a business account, if Uber deactivates you tomorrow, do you still have the same clientele, if you do have clientele you're doing it illegally and don't tell me you have legal documents to do that, because you will have now went outside of the scope of this conversation,if Uber deactivate you are out of business, yes you can go to lyft, you can go to grubhub, you can go to whatever, but in reality you do not have your own business, you file legal tax paperwork and check the correct boxes so you as I get a tax deduction, we don't have personal clients we cannot legally do our own schedule pickups it is illegal, you are not a limo driver, you're not even a taxi driver because as I stated earlier in the city I worked in I could do my own thing as a taxi driver.


A business does NOT need to have clients. 

Who taught this to you? They should have their teaching license cancelled.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Diamondraider said:


> Uber is ONE of my clients. So YES, I still have my business. If losing Uber negated my ability to work, then I would be their employee. I am not.


wow - and you call me the moron, done with you.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

painfreepc said:


> wow - and you call me the moron, done with you.


So it is official……You have died on this hill. Game Over.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Diamondraider said:


> So it is official……You have died on this hill. Game Over.


you can't log-in to uber, uber on business man.,
i know you have many upcoming transportation appointments to do, that have nothing to do with uber or this talk,
as you have all the legal paperwork to do so, as you say you are a transportation business.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

ZippityDoDa said:


> FedEx truck drivers are employees


Just not of FedEx.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Diamondraider said:


> A business does NOT need to have clients.
> Who taught this to you? They should have their teaching license cancelled.


The way the schools are in Boston - it was probably a teacher that taught him that -- and yes, about half of them should not be teachers.
He was probably taught that if he had the FEELING that he was in business - that was good enough.


.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Diamondraider said:


> So it is official……You have died on this hill. Game Over.


you talking to a ex shipping clerk for GATX and APL, ex taxi driver, ex limo driver, ex non emergency medical transportation driver
in uber you not running [email protected], uber is running YOU.

the key WORD is "running" you are not running a business.


----------



## ZippityDoDa (9 mo ago)

Heisenburger said:


> Just not of FedEx.


No? I thought if someone driving company truck they’d be an employee of FedEx. I wonder how that works if not? Obtain drivers from a pool of contracted out drivers(?)


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

ZippityDoDa said:


> No? I thought if someone driving company truck they’d be an employee of FedEx. I wonder how that works if not? Obtain drivers from a pool of contracted out drivers(?)


a owner operator acting as independent contractor with his/her own truck,
(What business uber drivers here on this site think they are.. LOL)
i was a shipping clerk for GATX and APL Logistics for 7 years.






Expedite Owner Operators, Expedited Transportation, Independent Contractors


expedited transportation - The FedEx Custom Critical fleet is made up entirely of owner operators.




customcritical.fedex.com


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

ZippityDoDa said:


> No? I thought if someone driving company truck they’d be an employee of FedEx. I wonder how that works if not? Obtain drivers from a pool of contracted out drivers(?)


FedEx contracts their trucks and drivers from a third party.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

ZippityDoDa said:


> No? I thought if someone driving company truck they’d be an employee of FedEx. I wonder how that works if not? Obtain drivers from a pool of contracted out drivers(?)


*



Minimum Eligibility to Own a FedEx Route

Click to expand...

*


> Contrary to what you might think, most people who buy FedEx routes don’t have driving or trucking experience, and that is OK. You don’t need such experience to own a FedEx route. However, most usually become interested in the opportunity because of a background in logistics, shipping, or management.
> 
> To own a route with FedEx, you will have to sign a contract with FedEx and become an independent contractor. This means you are not an employee of FedEx and will not receive health insurance, a retirement plan, or other benefits from FedEx. Additionally, FedEx requires that your business is set up as a Corporation.
> 
> ...


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

ZippityDoDa said:


> No? I thought if someone driving company truck they’d be an employee of FedEx. I wonder how that works if not? Obtain drivers from a pool of contracted out drivers(?)


It feels like we've heard this story elsewhere.



> In an open letter, more than 800 of the 5,000-plus operators working for FedEx Ground expressed *grievances over problems they claim are eating into their profitability.*
> 
> 
> They claim FedEx vastly overestimated peak season volumes in its projections. According to the *independent service providers (ISPs)* who signed the letter, FedEx Ground predicted 30%-40% for the period, but that proved way off the mark – 20%-40% higher than the actual volumes, according to one ISP.
> ...


----------



## ZippityDoDa (9 mo ago)

painfreepc said:


> a owner operator acting as independent contractor with his/her own truck,
> (What business uber drivers here on this site think they are.. LOL)
> i was a shipping clerk for GATX and APL Logistics for 7 years.
> 
> ...


The bottom line is the IRS considers the self-employed a business.

That is the reality. Not all businesses are ran the same way with the same necessary legal documentation.

I could sit here in my own reality if I wished like you are and say because taxi drivers aren’t made up of an accounting dept, HR dept, ethics dept, contracts dept., etc., then they aren’t a real business. Because they’re not running a business like I’m part of.

But that’d only be my reality vs. your reality (your definition vs mine).

And it’d be wrong. The IRS decides and then the individual(s) agree, yes I’m running my business.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

ZippityDoDa said:


> The bottom line is the IRS considers the self-employed a business.
> 
> That is the reality. Not all businesses are ran the same way with the same necessary legal documentation.
> 
> ...


The taxi company I drove for did have an HR person, did have an accountant person, and gave us a book of ethics and a talk, keep going you're batting a thousand of nothing, 

But I guess you've missed my statement of keyword of running, you're not running a business in Uber, you're not running anything you have no clients you can't go get clients legally, your guess a person using an app, independent contractor or whatever don't care if you have an LLC don't care if you have a DBA I don't care if you have a business account, you can quote anything you want to quote, ubering is not a business for the driver.


----------



## ZippityDoDa (9 mo ago)

Atavar said:


> FedEx contracts their trucks and drivers from a third party.


Apparently, not any more…..






FedEx Ground Drivers – Employees, Not Contractors


The Ninth Circuit Court of Appeals has ruled against FedEx in what could be a landmark decision against the company.




www.ezinvoicefactoring.com


----------



## ZippityDoDa (9 mo ago)

painfreepc said:


> The taxi company I drove for did have an HR person, did have an accountant person, and gave us a book of ethics and a talk, keep going you're batting a thousand of nothing,
> 
> But I guess you've missed my statement of keyword of running, you're not running a business in Uber, you're not running anything you have no clients you can't go get clients legally, your guess a person using an app, independent contractor or whatever don't care if you have an LLC don't care if you have a DBA I don't care if you have a business account, you can quote anything you want to quote, ubering is not a business for the driver.


A business is a business no matter how small.

Here’s one article I grabbed and scanned through that may help you.

As I’ve said previously: even the Avon lady owns a business.

Our topic started out on whether a driver using the Uber app is an owner of a business. Not about how it runs.









Small Business Owner vs. Self-Employed: What’s the Difference?


There's a difference between being a small business owner and being self-employed. Learn the difference from the TaxAct experts.




blog.taxact.com


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

ZippityDoDa said:


> Apparently, not any more…..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was 8 years ago and applied to merely a couple thousand workers only in California. I assure you that Georgia and many other states *still* have *hundreds* of ISPs (contracted mom and pop business exactly like those Amazon uses for last mile - DSPs) employing *thousands* of drivers. The drivers are employed by the ISP (FedEx) or the DSP (Amazon).



> Alexander v. FedEx Ground, covers employees in California from 2000 through 2007.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

ZippityDoDa said:


> A business is a business no matter how small.
> 
> Here’s one article I grabbed and scanned through that may help you.
> 
> ...


I don't get this you want to keep posting tax paperwork laws, yes the tax law are there and the check boxes are there so that things run smoothly, what you going to do on your tax form write out exactly what you do for a living, I'm talking about the real world with reality that as an Uber driver you're not running a business you're not running anything, I also have an LLC I have a dba, I have a business account I do all the tax stuff at the end of the year for my 1099, but I don't in any way shape or form think I'm running a business,

I'm seriously thinking about getting Commercial Insurance and getting a TCP license and all the other paperwork and fees that's needed to be an actual personal driver, at that point I will be running a business, for now Uber is just an app on my phone and I do what's offered to me I cannot go out and legally get clients I cannot go out and legally get my own work I cannot set my own fees, if I get deactivated tomorrow I can't do anything except install another app have a nice day,

If it makes you feel better about yourself doing uber, to think you're actually running your own business then do so be happy, we will just agree to disagree.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

ZippityDoDa said:


> Apparently, not any more…..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Here's another current resource explaining the model. These operators are guys with access to capital to start with perhaps a couple trucks and add over time to get larger and more profitable routes.
*



About FedEx Routes

Click to expand...

*


> Most FedEx delivery routes are not actually operated by FedEx, but rather by small businesses and independent contractors across the country.
> 
> *FedEx contractors will:*
> 
> ...


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

If it was actually possible in some Bizarro New World reality, for a bus driver to go buy his own bus, and be an independent contractor for a city bus company, is he actually running a business I say no, yeah he can put on his taxes that he's an independent contractor and there's tax laws yeah he's running his own business, but he's not actually in business he's not running anything he can't make his own freaking bus routes he can't decide who gets on and off the bus not for every passenger he can't,

But you would turn around and probably make the same freaking argument that he's running the business cuz he can write the miles off of his bus he can write the fuel charges off his bus maintenance off bus, but in reality he's running jack s***.

And that's all we are in Uber we're freaking bus drivers that happen to drive a car with a limit number of passengers in our car on a preset route on a pre-arranged pickup that's not created by us drivers, that's not running a business,

I on the other hand in Riverside driving a taxi, I had a LLC I had a DBA I had a business account I had business cards and I had a vanity number, I had my own clients I created my own schedule and I collected the money directly I was running a business even though it was someone else's taxi company license and insurance I was actually running a business we're not doing that in Uber.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

painfreepc said:


> If it was actually possible in some Bizarro New World reality, for a bus driver to go buy his own bus, and be an independent contractor








School Bus Contractors - Charles County Public Schools


School Bus Contractors - Charles County Public Schools




www.ccboe.com


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Heisenburger said:


> School Bus Contractors - Charles County Public Schools
> 
> 
> School Bus Contractors - Charles County Public Schools
> ...


I said City bus, how did that even relate to my example.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

painfreepc said:


> If it was actually possible in some Bizarro New World reality, for a bus driver to go buy his own bus, and be an independent contractor


 This one will probably blow your mind but it's been a thing for decades.









Benefits of Contracting - First Student, Inc.


Benefits of Contracting First Student, Inc.




firststudentinc.com


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

painfreepc said:


> I said City bus, how did that even relate to my example.


I didn't think it had to be that specific. Or at least I don't understand why your example must be specific to a city and not a school district.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

painfreepc said:


> yeah he's running his own business, but he's not actually in business he's not running anything...


You're contradicting yourself here.


----------



## ZippityDoDa (9 mo ago)

painfreepc said:


> I don't get this you want to keep posting tax paperwork laws, yes the tax law are there and the check boxes are there so that things run smoothly, what you going to do on your tax form write out exactly what you do for a living, I'm talking about the real world with reality that as an Uber driver you're not running a business you're not running anything, I also have an LLC I have a dba, I have a business account I do all the tax stuff at the end of the year for my 1099, but I don't in any way shape or form think I'm running a business,
> 
> I'm seriously thinking about getting Commercial Insurance and getting a TCP license and all the other paperwork and fees that's needed to be an actual personal driver, at that point I will be running a business, for now Uber is just an app on my phone and I do what's offered to me I cannot go out and legally get clients I cannot go out and legally get my own work I cannot set my own fees, if I get deactivated tomorrow I can't do anything except install another app have a nice day,
> 
> If it makes you feel better about yourself doing uber, to think you're actually running your own business then do so be happy, we will just agree to disagree.


It has nothing to do with how I feel. The only topic is, as this conversation all began: is being a driver using the app, therefore self employed, a business. Yes, as of IRS. Fact. Not any other opinion matters.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Heisenburger said:


> I didn't think it had to be that specific. Or at least I don't understand why your example must be specific to a city and not a school district.


Now that I read that, aren't you actually making my point, aren't those school bus drivers driving for a company and that company is contracted to the school board, are those School bus drivers actually running their own business.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Heisenburger said:


> You're contradicting yourself here.


Maybe I should have said he's running his taxes, and in is mine he's running a business, just because the tax paperwork says so..lol


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

painfreepc said:


> Now that I read that, aren't you actually making my point, aren't those school bus drivers driving for a company and that company is contracted to the school board, are those School bus drivers actually running their own business.


Those companies are typically owned by individuals. It's highly unlikely that the individuals who own the school bus transportation company are actually out driving routes themselves, at least not on the daily. These are generally run by vetting and training and hiring drivers just like both the FedEx and the Amazon models.


----------



## ZippityDoDa (9 mo ago)

painfreepc said:


> And that's all we are in Uber we're freaking bus drivers that happen to drive a car with a limit number of passengers in our car on a preset route on a pre-arranged pickup that's not created by us drivers, that's not running a business,


You are free to feel like “you do” for how you are. You are not free to tell me “who I am”.

If you don’t like being a driver using Uber app, then maybe you should quit.

There are many, many, people from all backgrounds and professions; some retired some working other full time careers. They”are” who “they are”. A gig worker or an owner of their business. Whatever they choose to call themselves.

If I pick up a rider that has your attitude of “you’re nothing but a freaking bus driver” I’d believe they are deranged and throw them out at the first safe stop.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

ZippityDoDa said:


> You are free to feel like “you do” for how you are. You are not free to tell me “who I am”.
> 
> If you don’t like being a driver using Uber app, then maybe you should quit.
> 
> ...


I do have passengers ask me about Uber and yes I do love driving uber, and when the conversation really gets deep, and they talk about running their own business, I tell them exactly how I feel I am a bus driver on a preset route with a limited passengers in my backseat I don't consider this a business and the passengers who inquire I tell them that that doesn't mean I don't like driving Uber just like there are many bus drivers that like driving a bus they're not running a business either, and when they ask me why I say that I tell them because it's not personal service I cannot offer you personal service I cannot arrange a schedule pickup for you I cannot do other requests for you that you might require for me as a personal driver I am a guy with a car with an app that tells me to go to point a and drop off at point B this is not a business if you wish to think that, because your tax paper works says it is you go right ahead which I already said you were free to think that was not meant to be an insult to you I love driving Uber and I assume you do also, our disagreement is you consider uber as doing your business, I don't simple as that, just because my tax paperwork allows me to do write off and calls me a business means nothing to me in my heart this is not a business but once again you are free to feel do and think whatever you with, but I do love driving Uber as an app as a bus driver on the preset route.

Very rarely do my drivers and my passengers have any issues with me, I'm a 4.99 driver and a 4.91 passenger, only reason why my passenger rating is not higher because I occasionally take my mom with me who has a walker and we have the clown Uber drivers that don't want to deal with the extra time.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

painfreepc said:


> if i need scholling from many of the clowns here, God help me.





painfreepc said:


> scholling


Hmmm 🤔 

Hope you're in good graces with the man above!


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

painfreepc said:


> aren't those school bus drivers driving for a company and that company is contracted to the school board, are those School bus drivers actually running their own business.


No. Most, are employees of the school district.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Boca Ratman said:


> Hmmm 🤔
> 
> Hope you're in good graces with the man above!


I left it like that for trolls.. lol


----------



## ZippityDoDa (9 mo ago)

painfreepc said:


> Maybe I should have said he's running his taxes, and in is mine he's running a business, just because the tax paperwork says so..lol


In my mine, whoops I meant “mind”, I’m running a business. I gave the right to say that because the IRS factually says I am.

At my business; the way I run my business:

people that appear to be very drunk and are a vomit risk, do not get a ride

people that try to stick 4 in back, do not get a ride

people that are very rude, vulgar, get dropped off early

people that don’t bring a car seat for their child, are not allowed a ride

if I decide to cancel on the way to pick up someone I accepted because I want to for “any” reason I can

and so on….

another driver’s business may be:

they bring barf bags and they don’t care who gets in

I write off my equipment, supplies, and expenses my business processes way

Another driver’s business may not write off their same the same way, or at all

These and more

At the end of the day, they’re still running a business. Their very own business.


----------



## alvarezca (Mar 7, 2018)

I actually did that I think around last Wednesday or thursday, picked up a young lady and her daughter in Rancho cucamonga, she said she was taking her daughter to school, I asked her if she does this often, she said she has to a few times a week, I asked her if she ever heard of the service hop skip drive, I explained it to her, and she said she would never do that that doesn't seem safe, I said I agree I wouldn't do it either I was just letting you know it exists, she asked me if we could go through Jack in the Box she brought her daughter a breakfast sandwich and she bought me a coke, got back on the freeway dropped her kid off at school it was actually daycare not school she got back in the car about 5 minutes later, back on freeway to home fare about $15, fun times, I would actually love to do it again, have a nice day.
[/QUOTE]
Your an idiot


----------



## alvarezca (Mar 7, 2018)

painfreepc said:


> That's you yourself see the GPS is inaccurate, I live in the city of fontana, I'm a regular customer, I've looked at my app I seen an Uber car is 12 minutes away, pick up the phone a few minutes later oh it's 10 minutes away oh okay so I go do something, come back to the phone two or three minutes later cars already arrived, it's summertime it's over 100° here as high as 110, so what I should just stand outside for the full 12 minutes in 100° Heat waiting for your inaccurate GPS to show you have arrived that doesn't show you have arrived, I changed my position on self-driving cars now as a passenger I welcome them I welcome all the self-driving Rideshare cars so all uber clowns like you can be gone I do have some tech skills I can find work elsewhere so I welcome self driving cars Lyft bring it on Uber Bring It On get rid of all the clowns, sorry good drivers have to go oh well as they say you got to crack some eggs to make an omelette and yes I got lots of typos I'm f*_ seeing red I'm tired of the b_****.


Yes you should wait outside, if I can wait outside for you,you should do the same for me.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

alvarezca said:


> Your an idiot



You're*


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

alvarezca said:


> Yes you should wait outside, if I can wait outside for you,you should do the same for me.


You are waiting in a waterproof heated and air conditioned vehicle. The pax is not.


----------



## ZippityDoDa (9 mo ago)

painfreepc said:


> I do have passengers ask me about Uber and yes I do love driving uber, and when the conversation really gets deep, and they talk about running their own business, I tell them exactly how I feel I am a bus driver on a preset route with a limited passengers in my backseat I don't consider this a business and the passengers who inquire I tell them that that doesn't mean I don't like driving Uber just like there are many bus drivers that like driving a bus they're not running a business either, and when they ask me why I say that I tell them because it's not personal service I cannot offer you personal service I cannot arrange a schedule pickup for you I cannot do other requests for you that you might require for me as a personal driver I am a guy with a car with an app that tells me to go to point a and drop off at point B this is not a business if you wish to think that, because your tax paper works says it is you go right ahead which I already said you were free to think that was not meant to be an insult to you I love driving Uber and I assume you do also, our disagreement is you consider uber as doing your business, I don't simple as that, just because my tax paperwork allows me to do write off and calls me a business means nothing to me in my heart this is not a business but once again you are free to feel do and think whatever you with, but I do love driving Uber as an app as a bus driver on the preset route.
> 
> Very rarely do my drivers and my passengers have any issues with me, I'm a 4.99 driver and a 4.91 passenger, only reason why my passenger rating is not higher because I occasionally take my mom with me who has a walker and we have the clown Uber drivers that don't want to deal with the extra time.


I’m not saying I’m running around telling others or even excited I have a business (which is a driver); I’m simply stating the fact that it is. And… if one thinks about it, they can even state that; their processes if they want to get into details, and that they run a business.

As I’ve said in this thread and probably others, when someone asks “how do you like being an Uber driver?” I usually cringe as if I’ve heard a fingernail going across a chalkboard (but don’t show it) and many times I correct them, happily but calmly saying: “actually I’m not an Uber driver, I am a driver using the app to get riders”

Because at the end of the day, it’s absolutely true. 
Uber driver sounds so much to me like they think I’m an employee that goes to coworker meetings and trainings. - of course not.

I’m an individual with a professional career that happens to drive for fun work at a gig job. Although I do drive many hours per week.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

painfreepc said:


> you talking to a ex shipping clerk for GATX and APL, ex taxi driver, ex limo driver, ex non emergency medical transportation driver
> in uber you not running [email protected], uber is running YOU.
> 
> the key WORD is "running" you are not running a business.


Explain the self-directed 401k with company match, nitwit


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

__





I Received Form 1099-MISC... But I Don't Own a Business! - The TurboTax Blog


Lots of questions asking what to do when you get Form 1099-MISC… and you don’t own your own business but instead you’re an employee of another company. Yet you get this form; what do you do with it? The short answer is: if your Form 1099-MISC shows an amount in Box 7 for nonemployee compensation




blog.turbotax.intuit.com


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

painfreepc said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've lost track of the characters and who is for what stance here but, I beleive yours is uber drivers are not in business for themselves, is that correct?


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Boca Ratman said:


> I've lost track of the characters and who is for what stance here but, I beleive yours is uber drivers are not in business for themselves, is that correct?


My thing is not the tax status I know we have to have the check boxes that tells the government you are supposedly in business for yourself, my thing is that it just paperwork it's just a checkbox on a piece of paper, you're not running a business because you installed a freaking app on your phone it is not your personal business, if you get deactivated from Uber you're done LOL could put, and the link I guess posted is an example of that all kind of ways you get a 1099 but you're not really running your own business.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

painfreepc said:


> My thing is not the tax status I know we have to have the check boxes that tells the government you are supposedly in business for yourself, my thing is that it just paperwork it's just a checkbox on a piece of paper, you're not running a business because you installed a freaking app on your phone it is not your personal business, if you get deactivated from Uber you're done LOL could put, and the link I guess posted is an example of that all kind of ways you get a 1099 but you're not really running a business.



The second paragraph in the link you provided says you have your own business. The government says you have your own business. 

Your link backs the other side.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Boca Ratman said:


> The second paragraph in the link you provided says you have your own business. The government says you have your own business.
> 
> Your link backs the other side.
> 
> View attachment 675262


I was referring to the people's comments within the post, forget it you guys are right you're running your own business okay happy collecting all your own clients and you know doing your own things and when Uber let you go deactivate you you'll still be running the business have fun good luck with that I'm done people slack common sense as I said I know your tax status that you're in business but you're not running jack s***,

It's like no one sees the shade of gray of anything anymore, everything is either black or white no Shades of Gray anywhere I'm glad I'm 60 and will be dead soon I'm tired of this planet beam me up Scotty there's no intelligent life down here.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

painfreepc said:


> I was referring to the people's comments within the post, forget it you guys are right you're running your own business okay happy collecting all your own clients and you know doing your own things and when Uber let you go deactivate you you'll still be running the business have fun good luck with that I'm done people slack common sense as I said I know your tax status that you're in business but you're not running jack s***,
> 
> It's like no one sees the shade of gray of anything anymore, everything is either black or white no Shades of Gray anywhere I'm glad I'm 60 and will be dead soon I'm tired of this planet beam me up Scotty there's no intelligent life down here.


Just because one business is dependent upon another for survival doesn't mean they aren't separate businesses. 

Hey, back in my day a "sex worker" was a hooker, period. 

Now every stripper, porn actor, nude model, and phone sex operator is considered a "sex worker."


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

painfreepc said:


> My thing is not the tax status I know we have to have the check boxes that tells the government you are supposedly in business for yourself, my thing is that it just paperwork it's just a checkbox on a piece of paper, you're not running a business because you installed a freaking app on your phone it is not your personal business, if you get deactivated from Uber you're done LOL could put, and the link I guess posted is an example of that all kind of ways you get a 1099 but you're not really running your own business.


Dude, if you open a lemonade stand on the corner you have your own business.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Atavar said:


> Dude, if you open a lemonade stand on the corner you have your own business.


And I absolutely agree, you're buying the lemons, you're buying the cups, you buy the lemonade container, buying the straws, you're buying the ice, you're buying the sugar, you squeeze the lemons , you mix everything together, you build or bought a lemonade stand, you set the prices, you put the signs out to advertise that you had a lemonade stand, you maybe even put it on some neighborhood Social Media Group that you were running a lemonade stand, so yes you are running a business you're absolutely correct thank you for making my point.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Atavar said:


> You are waiting in a waterproof heated and air conditioned vehicle. The pax is not.


I need a waterproof vehicle mine is always wet LMAO


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Atavar said:


> Dude, if you open a lemonade stand on the corner you have your own business.


It's amazing you turn around and post to me trying to say that I'm wrong, when you just got through posting on another topic that someone who delivers food with the Uber app doesn't deserve tips because they're not doing much of anything,

My point is that everyone seems to be missing is, I'm not saying you're not managing yourself driving Uber app I'm saying you're not actually running your own business, it's not yours, if you get deactivated you can't turn around and do the same thing you were doing in uber, and don't give me the argument that you can do the same thing in Lyft cuz everyone here says lift sucks so if you think Uber is your own business and you get removed from Uber you are sol, you're not running your own transportation business unless you have a business checking account, commercial insurance, a TCP license if you're in california, and all the documents that's needed, including the fees to LAX airport or other airports that require one, need a LLC you need a business license in the Uber app you're not actually running your own business, and anyone who thinks that needs their head examined, the link I posted the people that were commenting that's what they were talking about they're not actually running a business themselves but the government makes them file their taxes if they are running a business but none of you bother to read that.

Sorry for any typos, I am actually out driving right now, I use voice to text, not going to go back and proofread what I guess wrote Happy ubering enjoy your business.


----------



## tucsongoober69 (May 29, 2021)

painfreepc said:


> It's amazing you turn around and post to me trying to say that I'm wrong, when you just got through posting on another topic that someone who delivers food with the Uber app doesn't deserve tips because they're not doing much of anything,
> 
> My point is that everyone seems to be missing is, I'm not saying you're not managing yourself driving Uber app I'm saying you're not actually running your own business, it's not yours, if you get deactivated you can't turn around and do the same thing you were doing in uber, and don't give me the argument that you can do the same thing in Lyft cuz everyone here says lift sucks so if you think Uber is your own business and you get removed from Uber you are sol, you're not running your own transportation business unless you have a commercial insurance, a TCP license if you're in california, and all the documents that's needed, including the fees to LAX airport or other airports that require one, do you need a LLC you need a business license in the Uber app you're not actually running your own business, and anyone who thinks that needs their head examined, the link I posted the people that were commenting that's what they were talking about they're not actually running a business themselves but the government makes them file their taxes if they are running a business but none of you bother to read that.
> 
> Sorry for any typos, I am actually out driving right now, I use voice to text, not going to go back and proofread what I guess wrote Happy ubering enjoy your business.


Bruh, why are you wasting all your time and energy arguing with these delusional people?

America is all about the image of living an "upper crust, elite, adventurous, fake and pretentious lifestyle"

People want to feel high and mighty compared to the rest, if they tell others that they're a taxi/bus driver,
they would appear to others as if they're normal and mediocre. But, by calling themselves a
"business owner" they are now superior compared to those taxi/bus losers.

It's the same way a property agent using the title of a "realtor"; a warehouse worker using the title of an "associate";
a salesman using the title of an "accounts executive". The nature of the work remains the same
but an inflated title makes them feel better about themselves.

It's the nature of the work that matters, not the title, and if these "business owners" chose to be delusional
that's their problem.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

tucsongoober69 said:


> Bruh, why are you wasting all your time and energy arguing with these delusional people?
> 
> America is all about the image of living an "upper crust, elite, adventurous, fake and pretentious lifestyle"
> 
> ...


I was kind of taken back when I made the comments that "we are nothing more than bus drivers with a couple of passengers in our backseat on the preset route by the customer", I mean the way the reply came back to me was like driving Uber was so Superior to driving a city bus,

I can find it interesting at the very same people that are always commenting to me that I shouldn't be kind and do the things I do with my passengers because I'm not a limo driver and I'm not a taxi driver, but yet and still when I drove taxi it was a business I had my own clients I received my own payments directly and I advertised directly, I can't do that with uber, but the very same people are telling me that they're running a business doing uber, I am completely totally lost at that mindset.


----------

